# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  4o Atlas Challenge 2015 by Bodybuilding.gr (1 Μαρτίου , Πανελλήνιος ΓΣ)

## Muscleboss

*4o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr*

_Η "πρόκληση" συνεχίζεται!_





Το τελευταίο διάστημα είχαν πληθύνει τα μηνύματα ερωτήσεων από όλη την Ελλάδα σχετικά με τη φετινή διοργάνωση του Atlas Challenge. Ναι λοιπόν, ο διαγωνισμός δύναμης και powerlifting *Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr* θα πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά και φέτος με ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής την *1η Mαρτίου 2015* στην *αίθουσα Άρσης Βαρών του Πανελληνίου ΓΣ* στις εγκαταστάσεις του Πανελληνίου στο Πεδίο του Άρεως. 


Ώρα εγγραφής των αθλητών 9:30πμ*
Ώρα έναρξης: 11:00πμ
(*όσοι αθλητές λάβουν μέρος μόνο στην κατηγορία μέγιστης επανάληψης Max Rep (Open), μπορούν να προσέλθουν για εγγραφή στις 4:00μμ.)


Ο χώρος μας παραχωρείται υπό την ευγενική χορηγία του Πανελληνίου ΓΣ και με την τεχνική συμβολή της ομοσπονδίας Άρσης Βαρών τους οποίους και ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα.

Οι κατηγορίες κινήσεων και βαρών θα είναι παραπλήσιες με αυτές που εκτελέστηκαν τελικά πέρυσι. Η εμπειρία των περασμένων διοργανώσεων απέδειξε ότι το επίπεδο έχει ανεβεί σημαντικά με συμμετοχές αθλητών που προετοιμάζονται εντατικά για το διαγωνισμό.

Φέτος δε θα υπάρξει κατηγορία Εφήβων και όσοι έφηβοι θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν είναι καλοδεχούμενοι να αγωνιστούν με βάση το σωματικό βάρος τους.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα οι κατηγορίες και τα κιλά θα έχουν ως εξής:*
POWER-REPS*

Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα πρέπει να συμμετέχει και στις* τρεις κινήσεις της κλάσης του.* 
Νικητής της κάθε κλάσης Power-Reps θα είναι ο διαγωνιζόμενος *με το μεγαλύτερο συνολικό άθροισμα επαναλήψεων των τριών κινήσεων.*

Ο διαχωρισμός αθλητών θα γίνει με βάση το βάρος τους:
_
Κατηγορίες βάρους Power-Reps (Κλάσεις)_
*
-80:* Έως 80 κιλά
*-90:* Από 80 έως 90 κιλά
*-100:* Από 90 έως 100 κιλά
*+100:* Άνω των 100 κιλών


_Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας:_


*Κατηγορία -80:* 
Squat 110 kg
BenchPress 100 kg
Deadlifts 130 kg

*Κατηγορία -90**:*
Squat 120 kg
Bench Press 110 kg
Deadlifts 140 kg

*Κατηγορία -100**:* 
Squat 130kg
Bench Press 120 kg
Deadlifts 150 kg

*Κατηγορία +100**:*
Squat 140 kg
Bench Press 130 kg
Deadlifts 160 kg


*MAX-REP*

Εδώ θα υπάρχουν  3 κατηγορίες Open (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (MAX-REP), με έναν νικητή ανά κατηγορία. 
*(Ο κάθε αθλητής θα μπορεί να λάβει μέρος μόνο σε μία κατηγορία που θα επιλέξει ή σε περισσότερες.)*

Θα υπάρξει ελάχιστο βάρος εκκίνησης στις μπάρες και κάθε αθλητής θα έχει συνολικά *3 προσπάθειες στην κάθε κίνηση.*

*Squat*
Βάρος Έναρξης:140 kg

*Bench Press:* 
Βάρος Έναρξης:110 kg

*Deadlifts*
Βάρος Έναρξης:160 kg


*Γενικοί Νικητές (-90kg, +90kg)
*Εκ των αθλητών που θα συμμετάσχουν και στις 3 κινήσεις, θα ανακηρυχθούν 2 Γενικοί Νικητές σύμφωνα με το συνολικό άθροισμα κιλών και το σωματικό βάρος. Ένας Νικητής στα -90 κιλά και ένας στα +90 κιλά.

Κύπελλα θα δοθούν στους νικητές των κατηγοριών, ενώ μετάλλια στις 2ες και 3ες θέσεις. Όπως κάθε χρόνο, οι συμμετέχοντες θα πάρουν δωρεάν το συλλεκτικό μπλουζάκι του αγώνα (προτεραιότητα στα μπλουζάκια θα έχουν όσοι δηλώσουν τη συμμετοχή τους πριν τη μέρα του αγώνα). Ενδέχεται να υπάρξουν και κάποια δώρα για τα οποία θα ενημερώσουμε μέσα από αυτό το θέμα.

Οι κανόνες είναι οι ίδιοι που ίσχυσαν στις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις μας. *Η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη.



Η ΑΦΙΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ



*

----------


## No Fear

Ο θεσμος συνεχιζεται!Μπραβο για ακομα μια φορα παιδια και καλη επιτυχια στους διαγωνιζομενους! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

πότε θα βάλετε γυναικεία κατηγορία?  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Max rep στα -80 δεν θα εχει? Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο με 3 μηνες προετοιμασια αλλα μαλλον θα προσπαθησω να διαγωνιστω στην -80 power reps

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η οργάνωση που έγινε θεσμός συνεχίζετε και πάντα μαθαίνοντας απο την προηγούμενη γίνονται βελτιώσεις στην επόμενη , ώστε να υπάρχει καλύτερη ροή και ενδιαφέρον και να μην κουράζει αθλητες και θεατές , γι αυτο απλουστεύονται οι κατηγορίες για να μπορεί μέσα σε μια μέρα σε νορμάλ χρονικό διάστημα να βγεί όλος ο αγώνας και να μπορούν οι παρεβρισκόμενοι να παρακολουθήσουν ώς το τέλος

----------


## beefmeup

μπομπα :05. Weights:

----------


## nos kos

ευχομαι να πανε κ ολα σουπερ οπως στα 3 προηγουμενα event..!! Ο ΧΩΡΟΣ απ οτι ειχα κανει παλια προπονησεις θυμαμαι ειναι καλος κ πιστευω θα υπαρχει πολυ ανταγωνισμος φετος στις κατηγοριες~!
τα συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες

----------


## NASSER

Ξεκινήσαμε το θεσμό το 2011 και ήδη είμαστε σχεδόν στο 2015... πως περνάνε τα χρόνια  :01. Smile: 
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να δώσω το παρόν μου, καθώς πέρσι δεν τα κατάφερα.

----------


## Flintz

υπαρχει περιπτωση να βαλετε και κατηγορια μεχρι 70κιλα σωματικο βαρος στα power-reps? το θεωρω πολυ αδικο καποιος που μπορει να ειναι 60κιλα (πχ εγω αυτη τι στιγμη) να ανταγωνιζεται εναν που ειναι 79κιλα πχ... βασικα δεν υπαρχει καν ανταγωνισμος στην ουσια.

Επισης στα max-rep πως και δεν εχετε βαλει και εκει κατηγωριες?Ρωταω,για τον ιδιο ακριβως λογο που ανεφερα και πιο πανω.



Καταλαβενω οτι ειναι ενα φιλικο event,και οχι κατι σκληροπυρινικο,αλλα θεωρω οτι και λιγος υγιης ανταγωνισμος δεν θα βλαψει το event. :02. Welcome:

----------


## vagos789

Στα max-reps ειναι περα για περα αδικο να μην υπαρχουν κατηγοριες,αλλα φανταζομαι οτι το ζητουμενο ειναι να επισπευθει χρονικα το event 
Οι πολλες κατηγοριες σημαινουν και πολυ χρονο...

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδιά ενα event είμαστε και όχι επίσημο Πρωτάθλημα powerlifting. 
Μας είναι δύσκολο να δημιουργήσουμε πολλές κατηγορίες για την κάθε κινηση, ήδη με αυτες τις κατηγορίες, ξεκινάμε το πρωι και τελειώνουμε το βράδυ.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^+1000

Eιναι πολυ κουραστικο για ολους οι πολλες κατηγοριες λογω διαρκειας συν οτι χανει την ουσια του.Ειναι ενα event να περασουμε καλα κι οχι προκριση για Οlympia...γιατι αρκετοι καπως ετσι το βλεπουν δυστυχως.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης παιδια να ξέρετε ότι ο σκοπός αυτού του ιβέντ είναι να το χαρούνε όλοι , δηλαδη αθλητες και θεατές , εμείς την κούραση την βάζουμε στην άκρη προκειμένου να βγεί ενα καλο αποτέλεσμα , αλλα με βάση τα δεδομένα των προηγούμενων  Ατλας είδαμε ότι τελικα μαραθώνιος βγήκε με ατέλειωτες ώρες αγώνα και κούραση όχι για τούς διοργανωτες αλλα και για τούς διαγωνιζόμενους

σίγουρα με τις κατηγορίες μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια παράπονα για αυτούς με λίγα κιλα , αλλα θα υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα αν κάνουμε περισσότερες και τραβήξει πολλες ώρες το ιβέντ 

επίσης εδω δεν μετράει μόνο η θέση και θα εξηγήσω γιατι το λέω αυτο μη φανεί κλισέ , επειδη κάποιοι συμμετέχοντες έχουν και ταλέντο αλλα και δουλεύουν στην καθημερινότητά τους στην προπόνηση την δύναμη , κάποιοι άλλοι κάνουν το κλασικό πρόγραμμα σωματοδόμησης που δεν στοχεύει σε μέγιστη δύναμη , οπότε δεν είναι ένας διαγωνισμός καθαρα μεταξύ αθλητών δύναμης , γι αυτο και έχει αξία η συμμετοχή όλων γιατι έχουν και το θάρος και την όρεξη να αγωνιστούν και ας ξέρουν ότι δεν είναι βασική ενασχόλησή τους η προπόνηση δύναμης

----------


## vaggan

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα παιχτουν πολλες επαναληψεις οπως αλλες χρονιες απο την στιγμη που οσο βαραινει ο αδιαγωνιζομενος τοσο βαριανουν και τα κιλα πχ αλλες χρονιες ενας βαρυς διαγωνιζομενος ανω των 100 κιλων πιεζε στις παουερ ρεπ σκουωτ 95 κιλα και εβγαιναν καμια 40αρια επαναληψεις τωρα ενας ελαφρυς κατω των 80 ξεκιναει 110 κιλα να σκουωταρει πολυ μου αρεσει αυτος ο καινουργιος τροπος διεξαγωγης και ζοριζει στα κιλα αλλα και σε υποχρεωνει να σηκωσεις και στις τρεις κατηγοριες ο διαγωνισμος αρχιζει να γινεται πολυτελεια των πραγματικα δυνατων

----------


## Nive

> ευχομαι να πανε κ ολα σουπερ οπως στα 3 προηγουμενα event..!! Ο ΧΩΡΟΣ απ οτι ειχα κανει παλια προπονησεις θυμαμαι ειναι καλος κ πιστευω θα υπαρχει πολυ ανταγωνισμος φετος στις κατηγοριες~!
> τα συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες


Kοσμά άσε τα σάπια...πας για την κούπα!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραια ...το πεδιο του Αρεως ειναι ''ευκολο'' ,γιατι στο προηγουμενο στο ολυμπιακο σταδιο οι μισοι ειχαμε χαθει και ψαχναμε να βρουμε τους αλλους μισους! :01. Razz:   Απιστευτα πισογυρισματα και περπατημα απο πολλους! :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

(εκτος απροόπτου) ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ  :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ καλά νέα! Μπορούμε πλέον να αναφέρουμε ότι το Άτλας λαμβάνει τις διαστάσεις θεσμού! Και ο καινούριος χώρος διεξαγωγής όπως είπε και ο φίλος Χρήστος είναι σίγουρα πιο βολικός ως μετάβαση. 3 μήνες περιθώριο ε? Ωραία έχω άφθονο χρόνο να προετοιμαστώ......στην επιλογή σχεδιασμό και εκτέλεση του γλυκού :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Καλή επιτυχία και καλή προετοιμασία!

----------


## Muscleboss

Έγινε μια αλλαγή στην αρχική ανακοίνωση των κατηγοριών:

Στις κατηγορίες 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (max-rep) θα έχουμε *2 Γενικούς Νικητές* στο άθροισμα των κινήσεων, *-90κ και +90κ* σωματικού βάρους. Αυτό πιστεύουμε ότι θα δώσει κίνητρο και στους ελαφρύτερους αθλητές να αγωνιστούν στην κατηγορία Max-Rep για τον Γενικό τίτλο των -90κ.

Για το λόγο αυτό έγινε μια μικρή μείωση στα κιλά έναρξης των κινήσεων για να δοθεί ένα μεγαλύτερο εύρος στους ελαφρύτερους αθλητές.

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι πληροφορίες που έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ότι ο χώρος του Πανελληνίου θα κατακλυστεί από κόσμο την 1η Φεβρουαρίου στο μεγαλύτερο Atlas Challenge που έγινε εως σήμερα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κοτινος

ο χωρος της αρσης βαρων στον πανελληνιο χωραει στο περιπου 100 ατομα , μονο τοσοι θα ειναι στο περιπου οι αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν στον διαγωνισμο ,αλλα  αν  υπαρχουν κ 100-200  θεατες η παραπανω , δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα ;

----------


## Alexandros Cnp

Θα ήμαστε και φέτος εκεί....

----------


## vagos789

> Βάρος Έναρξης:140 kg
> 
> [SIZE=2]*Bench Press:* 
> Βάρος Έναρξης:130 kg
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> Βάρος Έναρξης:160 kg


Ποσες επαναληψεις περιμενετε να δειτε;
Πχ ο πρωτος να χτυπαει 12αρες,και οι περισσοτεροι απο κατω 4-5-6;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ποσες επαναληψεις περιμενετε να δειτε;
> Πχ ο πρωτος να χτυπαει 12αρες,και οι περισσοτεροι απο κατω 4-5-6;


Θα σου απαντήσω με τα περσινά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο χωρος της αρσης βαρων στον πανελληνιο χωραει στο περιπου 100 ατομα , μονο τοσοι θα ειναι στο περιπου οι αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν στον διαγωνισμο ,αλλα  αν  υπαρχουν κ 100-200  θεατες η παραπανω , δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα ;


Ο χωρος είναι αυτός και είναι ικανοποιητικός για τα δεδομένα του event.
Εχει 3 πλατω μπροστα, 1 πλαινο και αλλα 3 πίσω. Θα μπουν καρέκλες και πάγκοι για να κάτσει ένας αξιοσημειωτος αριθμός και διατιθονται αποδυτήρια σε ξεχωριστο χώρο.
Γενικά το να κλείσεις επίσημο αθλητικό χώρο,παράλληλα κατάλληλο για Powerlifting, δεν είναι και ότι πιο εύκολο ,όπως επίσης το να πας σε καποιο γυμναστήριο για λόγους που οι περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν.
Φετος δεν καταφέραμε να εξασφαλίσουμε το ΟΑΚΑ όπως πέρυσι.
Tελος, να τονίσω ότι το να γίνει ενα event στον ιστορικό χώρο του Πανελληνίου, έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, από το να γίνει π.χ. σε μια τεράστια αποθήκη.

----------


## strong(er)

I 'm in...again :01. Smile: 

Στάλθηκε από το MT27i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## nos kos

> Kοσμά άσε τα σάπια...πας για την κούπα!!!


θα γινει χαμος στην κατηγορια επαναληψεων 80-90κιλων θα ειναι 3-4 πολυ δυνατοι πιστευω θα ειναι πολυ δυνατο event

----------


## Polyneikos

> θα γινει χαμος στην κατηγορια επαναληψεων 80-90κιλων θα ειναι 3-4 πολυ δυνατοι πιστευω θα ειναι πολυ δυνατο event


Mητσιάδης, Στρατάκης και ο υποφαινόμενος; :01. Wink:

----------


## nos kos

> Kοσμά άσε τα σάπια...πας για την κούπα!!!





> Mητσιάδης, Στρατάκης και ο υποφαινόμενος;


μητσιαδης στρατακης ακης εγω και πιθανων αλλος ενας γνωστος μου πολυ καλος οπως κιολας αν κατεβει κ ο πρωτος περυσι στην κατηγορια 80-90 χαμος!βλεπω να εκτοξευονται οι επιδοσεις......... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Ωραία. Πάμε για νέα ρεκόρ  :03. Thumb up: 




> πότε θα βάλετε γυναικεία κατηγορία?


Λίλα, ενδιαφέρεσαι να παίξεις;

----------


## lila_1

χαχα, ναι, αφού σκέφτομαι να έρθω να κάνω μια μονή στα κιλά έναρξης , έτσι για τη πλάκα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηδη εχουν ξεκινήσει οι πρώτες εκδηλώσεις ενδιαφέροντος , από παιδιά του forum και από την σελίδα μας στο facebook..

Όσοι θελουν να συμμετάσχουν,μπορουν να στείλουν προσωπικο μήνυμα σε εμενα κάνωντας μια προεγγραφή.
Αυτο που θελω εγω είναι:
Ενα Ονοματεπώνυμο ,βαρος και ηλικια και σε ποιες κατηγορίες θα διαγωνιστείτε.


α) Δεν ειναι δεσμευτικο και δεν σημαινει ότι αν ερθει καποιος τελευταια στιγμη και δεν ειναι στην λιστα πως δεν θα παίξει, ούτε φυσικά αν τυχει κατι και δεν ερθει τελικά.

β)*Η εγγραφή την ημέρα του αγώνα είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ,* *09:30-11:00*, οπου γίνονται και οι ζυγίσεις και επίσης στις *16:00-17:00* για αυτούς που θέλουν να παίξουν αποκλειστικά στις μονές επαναλήψεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η συμμετοχή των αθλητών που θα διαγωνιστούν στο ΑΤΛΑΣ είναι μεγάλη, σύμφωνα με τις προεγγραφές που γίνονται αλλά και τις πληροφορίες που έχουμε..
*Εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο να προστεθεί κατηγορία +120 κιλών* στις POWER REPS (Επαναλήψεις), μιας και υπάρχουν αρκετές συμμετοχές και ίσως αυτός ο διαχωρισμός θα είναι πιο δίκαιος για αυτους που θα παίζουν στην +100 και είναι 105 κιλα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κάθε βελτίωση καλοδεχούμενη εφόσον είναι προς όφελος των αθλητών και την πιο δίκαιη κατανομή των κατηγοριών 
εκείνο που μπορει να διαπιστώσει ο καθένας , είναι ότι αυτός ο διαγωνισμός καθιερώθηκε και κάθε φορα βελτιώνονται κάποιες λεπτομέρειες  :03. Clap:

----------


## chro

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους! Η εμπειρία των προηγούμενων ετών κάνει τη διοργάνωση ακόμα καλύτερη. Η αίθουσα αν και όχι τόσο μεγάλη όσο το ΟΑΚΑ , είναι αρκετά καλή επιλογή. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι δε βρίσκονται ολοι οι αθλητές και όλοι οι θεατές από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, κατά συνέπεια έστω και με δυσκολία θα χωρέσουν ολοι. Είναι πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί χώρος για powerlifting event.

----------


## strong(er)

Μετά από  μήνες και αφού  ξεπέρασα  τα βουντού μιας και δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ  με τίποτα και πάλι εδώ. 
Στο θέμα μας. 
Μπράβο(και)για την φετινή διεξαγωγή  του ατλας  και με επιπλέον  κατηγορίες κιλών που το κάνει ακόμα καλύτερο. 
Ο χώρος θέλω  να πιστεύω  ότι θα μας καλυψει. 
Ελπίζω  όλοι να είναι υγιής και να σπάσουμε  μερικά pr.

See you there

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους! Η εμπειρία των προηγούμενων ετών κάνει τη διοργάνωση ακόμα καλύτερη. Η αίθουσα αν και όχι τόσο μεγάλη όσο το ΟΑΚΑ , είναι αρκετά καλή επιλογή. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι δε βρίσκονται ολοι οι αθλητές και όλοι οι θεατές από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, κατά συνέπεια έστω και με δυσκολία θα χωρέσουν ολοι. Είναι πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί χώρος για powerlifting event.


Χρόνη ευχαριστούμε για τα ενθαρρυντικά σου λόγια και ελπίζουμε στην παρουσία σου.
Καθε φορά προσπαθούμε να βελτιωθούμε και σε κάτι, αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τα Atlas είναι ένα event και όχι ένα επίσημο πρωτάθλημα powerlifting, "προσκολλημένο" στους αυστηρούς κανόνες, καθώς δεν είναι και το άθλημα που ειδικευόμαστε.
Οσον αφορά την αίθουσα, σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο να βρεις εύκολα αίθουσα για τετοιο event, τα γυμναστήρια είναι απαγορευτικά , οι αίθουσες Αρσης Βαρών συγκεκριμένες, νομίζω ότι στο Πανελλήνιο θα είναι ζεστό το κλίμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μετά από  μήνες και αφού  ξεπέρασα  τα βουντού μιας και δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ  με τίποτα και πάλι εδώ. 
> Στο θέμα μας. 
> Μπράβο(και)για την φετινή διεξαγωγή  του ατλας  και με επιπλέον  κατηγορίες κιλών που το κάνει ακόμα καλύτερο. 
> Ο χώρος θέλω  να πιστεύω  ότι θα μας καλυψει. 
> Ελπίζω  όλοι να είναι υγιής και να σπάσουμε  μερικά pr.
> 
> See you there


Σπύρο σε περιμένουμε και φέτος, καλή επιτυχία, τα λέμε από κοντά !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oι τρέχουσες εξελίξεις στα πολιτικά δρώμενα της χώρας μας, με ανακοίνωση εκλογών στις 25 Ιανουαρίου 2015 και πιθανές (;; ) επαναληπτικές την 1η Φεβρουαρίου, θα μας οδηγήσουν πιθανόν σε μετατόπιση ημερομηνίας του event για 1-2 εβδομάδες μετά την αρχικη ημερομηνία (1η Φεβρουαρίου) , με πιθανές ημερομηνίες την 8η ή την 15η Φεβρουαρίου.
Θα ενημερωθείτε άμεσα αφού οριστικοποιηθούν οι εξελίξεις.*

----------


## NASSER

Το να γίνουν νωρίτερα επηρεάζει ? Σαν ιδέα το αναφέρω.

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει νωρίτερα. Υπολογίζεις να είσαι στο event?

----------


## Polyneikos

Το να κάνουμε μια εβδομάδα νωρίτερα απο τις εκλογές, δηλαδή στις 18 Ιανουαρίου, θα ήταν πολύ νωρίς, σχεδόν μετά τις γιορτές..

----------


## Polyneikos

ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΤΟΥ 4ου ΑΤΛΑΣ CHALLENGE: *ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ, 1η ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2015.*
ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει νωρίτερα. Υπολογίζεις να είσαι στο event?


Όχι Πάνο το αποκλείω να παρευρεθώ. Εύχομαι όμως όλα να κυλήσουν ομαλά και οι φίλοι του bodybuilding.gr να υποστηρίξουν για άλλη μια φορά αυτή τη διοργάνωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

To *Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου* και ο head coach Χρόνης ( το μέλος *chro* στο φόρουμ) , θα μας ενισχύσουν στο event ,τόσο με συμμετοχές όσον και με εξοπλισμό (Powerlifting παγκο),τους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

H AΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε την *Ομοσπονδία Άρσης Βαρών* , τον *Πανελλήνιο Γ.Σ.* αλλά και τον κ. *Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο* προσωπικά που μας παραχωρούν τις εγκαταστάσεις, ο χώρος είναι ιστορικός και πλέον κατάλληλος για το event .

Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* που είναι μονίμως αρωγός στις προσπάθειές μας.

Τέλος να ευχαριστήσουμε τους χορηγούς τους αγώνα, το κατάστημα *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* και τα *Xtreme Stores* και τον κ. *Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη* που στηρίζει το Ατλας.*


**


*

----------


## sAVAZz

δν εχει μπλουζακι φετος???? μονο το OHP εχει μεινει για σταμπα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

POWER η αφίσα..αναμένουμε και τα μπλουζάκια  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σύντομα θα παρουσιαστούν και τα μπλουζάκια.  :03. Thumb up: 

Από τις μέχρι τώρα πληροφορίες η προσέλευση αθλητών και κόσμου θα ξεπεράσει κάθε προηγούμενη διοργάνωση και πιθανότατα θα έχουμε και νέα ρεκόρ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μια ωραία σύνθεση που έστειλε ένας φίλος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ευχαριστα νεα η αλλαγη ημερομηνιας , +30 ημερες προετοιμασιας και μερικους  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Ωραία διοργάνωση. 
Βοήθησε αρκετός κόσμος και πιστεύω θα είναι τούμπανη ημέρα. 
Θα είμαι εκεί ως θεατής.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## strong(er)

Ωραία η αφίσα, περιμένω κάτι ανάλογο και με τα μπλουζάκια

----------


## raiden

Πρώτη φορά που θα καταφέρω να το παρακολουθησω και ανυπομονώ !! Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές και τους χορηγούς . η ελεύθερη είσοδος στις μέρες μας είναι ένδειξη αγάπης για το αντικείμενο ! Εύγε !!

----------


## vaggan

παιρνοντας πασα απο το προηγουμενο ποστ παντως πιστευω πως ενα μικρο ποσο θα επρεπε να καταβαλλεται απο τον καθενα μας καποιοι ανθρωποι κοπιαζουν και βαζουν απο την τσεπη τους να γινει αυτο το event νομιζω ενα μικρο ποσο για ενα τοσο πολυωρο και χορταστικο θεαμα για να δουμε κατι που γουσταρουμε θα το κατεβαλλαν ολοι με ευχαριστηση

----------


## Metalhead|T|

εγω πιστευω οτι αν μπεί το ποσο στη μέση,θα χαλάσουν ολα...αλλα νομιζω ειμαστε οφ τόπικ εδω πέρα,για να το αναλύσουμε αυτο..!!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

για να μην παρεξηγηθω μιλαω για ενα  ευτελες ποσο της ταξεως 2-3 ευρω δεν ειναι κατι σπουδαιο αλλα μια ελαχιστη ενδειξη παραδοχης και σεβασμου για ανθρωπους που θα μοχθησουν για να προσφερουν ενα πολυωρο θεαμα για εμας δεν νομιζω να πεσει το καραβι κανενος εξω για ενα τετοιο ποσο

----------


## Metalhead|T|

δεν διαφωνώ με το μικροποσό vaggan γιατι ολοι μας αλλοι λιγότερο αλλοι περισσότερο θα βοηθησουν-βοηθουν ειτε απο τα παρασκηνια ειτε φανερα για τη διοργάνωση..απλα στο ΜΙΚΡΟ μυαλό ορισμένων ακομα και αυτο το μικροποσό θα τους κρατησει μακριά απο το EVENT... :02. Welcome: ορμώμενοι φυσικά απο το κόμιστρο που εχουν αλλες διοργανώσεις στις οποίες δεν μενουν ευχαριστημένοι ως θεατές ή δεν εχουν ''παροχές'' κλπ κλπ

----------


## goldenera

Βαγγέλη το ποσό που αναφέρεις το εννοείς ως προς τα έξοδα της διοργάνωσης?

----------


## vaggan

ναι γιαννη γιατι εξοδα για μπλουζακια κυπελλα μεταλλια δωρα για τους διαγωνιζομενους ευρεση ικανοποιητικου χωρου για να χωραει ολο και περισσοτερα ατομα καθε χρονια εχουν καποια κοστολογια βαζω στην ακρη οτι ολα αυτα διεκπαιρεονονται απο μια χουφτα ατομα εκτος και αν τα παντα ειναι ευγενικες χορηγιες και δεν εχουν κανενα κοστος και οικονομικη επιβαρυνση προς τους διοργανωτες του ιβεντ οποτε παω πασο αλλα σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση θεωρω οτι εστω ενα μικρο ποσο πρεπει να καταβαλεται απολλους

----------


## goldenera

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το σκεπτικό σου, πολύ ευχαρίστως θα το κατέβαλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> δεν διαφωνώ με το μικροποσό vaggan γιατι ολοι μας αλλοι λιγότερο αλλοι περισσότερο θα βοηθησουν-βοηθουν ειτε απο τα παρασκηνια ειτε φανερα για τη διοργάνωση..απλα στο ΜΙΚΡΟ μυαλό ορισμένων ακομα και αυτο το μικροποσό θα τους κρατησει μακριά απο το EVENT...ορμώμενοι φυσικά απο το κόμιστρο που εχουν αλλες διοργανώσεις στις οποίες δεν μενουν ευχαριστημένοι ως θεατές ή δεν εχουν ''παροχές'' κλπ κλπ


ναι φιλε απλα σε αλλες διοργανωσεις πληρωνεις το 20ρικο και δεν εχεις παροχες πολλες φορες, εδω τωρα με 2-3 ευρω τι παροχες να ζητησεις εισαι ικανοποιημενος μονο και μονο που θα παραβρεθεις εκτος και αν εισαι τοσο γιουφτος και δεν μπορεις να προσκομισεις 3 ευρω γιατι περι γυφτιας θεωρω προκειται να κανεις πισω απο το να παρακολουθησεις το ιβεντ για δυο- τρια ευρω..προσεξτε δεν λεω να καταβαλλουν ποσο συμμετοχης οι συμετεχοντες παρα μονο οι καθαρα θεατες αυτη ειναι δικη μου τοποθετηση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως ποτε δεν τέθηκε ώς θέμα η οικονομική εισφορά για αυτο το ιβέντ , αλλα εκείνο που είχε προτεραιότητα απο την γέννηση της ιδέας ήταν να γίνει κατι καλό να το ευχαριστηθούν όλοι αθλητες και θεατές και να βρεθεί τρόπος απο την ομάδα ώστε να καλυφθούν κάποια λειτουργικά έξοδα και σ αυτο συνεισφέρουν κάποιοι που είναι στο χώρο και αγκαλιάζουν την προσπάθεια έμπρακτα , όπως πέρυσι ο Κώστας Σταμάτης με την εταιρία που εκπροσωπεί και φέτος ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης με τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και X-TREME STORES


αλλα ποιός ξέρει αργοτερα θα κάνουμε σαν φόρουμ και έναν άλλο διαγωνισμό πολ ντάνσινκ και εκεί θα βάλουμε είσοδο με ποτό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## michaelyatrakis

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ και φυσικά θα είμαι παρών να δω από κοντά αυτήν την συναρπαστική αθλητική αναμέτρηση :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## raiden

> ναι φιλε απλα σε αλλες διοργανωσεις πληρωνεις το 20ρικο και δεν εχεις παροχες πολλες φορες, εδω τωρα με 2-3 ευρω τι παροχες να ζητησεις εισαι ικανοποιημενος μονο και μονο που θα παραβρεθεις εκτος και αν εισαι τοσο γιουφτος και δεν μπορεις να προσκομισεις 3 ευρω γιατι περι γυφτιας θεωρω προκειται να κανεις πισω απο το να παρακολουθησεις το ιβεντ για δυο- τρια ευρω..προσεξτε δεν λεω να καταβαλλουν ποσο συμμετοχης οι συμετεχοντες παρα μονο οι καθαρα θεατες αυτη ειναι δικη μου τοποθετηση


Σωστος φιλε Vaggan +1

----------


## LEGPRESS

Καλη επιτυχια σε οσους συμμετασχουν.Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι καθε χρονο γινεται και καλυτερο και πραγματικα μπραβο...με την επιτυχια που εχει καθε χρονο ξεκινωντας απο το γυμναστηριο του μπουρναζου :02. Shock:  καποια στιγμη βλεπω να γινεται και μεσα στο ολυμπιακο σταδιο της αθηνας... :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα σχόλια. :03. Thumb up: 
Όσο υπάρχει η στήριξη χορηγών και η ευγενική παραχώρηση των χώρων διοργάνωσης, η είσοδος θα παραμείνει δωρεάν για όλους.

Αν στο μέλλον κάτι αλλάξει από αυτά, ίσως να υπάρξει ένα ελάχιστο εισιτήριο. Σαν ομάδα bodybuilding.gr είμαστε πιστεύω οι τελευταίοι που θα θέλαμε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Nive

^^^^^^^ 

Mπράβο σας.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το τελευταίο διάστημα πληθαίνουν τα μηνύματα ερωτήσεων και η δήλωση συμμετοχών για το ΑΤΛΑΣ.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: 
*
Οι πληροφορίες και λεπτομέρειες για την διοργάνωση δίνονται μέσω της σελίδας μας στο facebook με ένα μήνυμα στο chatbox, ή με e-mail στο info@bodybuilding.gr , ή με Private Message μέσω του forum, καθώς και αναρτιούνται τακτικά στο Site και ΟΧΙ στα τηλέφωνα της Γραμματείας του Πανελληνίου.

----------


## NASSER

Το ενδιαφέρον όντως έχει ανεβεί, και πολλοί αθλητές από τις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις στοχεύουν σε πιο υψηλούς στόχους. 
Καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ο Μάκης Μαραγκός, 2 φορές νικητής στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA, κατηγορία Body Fitness, μας δήλωσε ότι σκοπεύει να συμμετάσχει στο ATLAS,
στηρίζοντας έναν θεσμό που όπως λέει ο ίδιος τον θεωρεί ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για τα δυναμικά αθλήματα.

Δείτε τη σχετική ανάρτηση που έχει γίνει στο Facebook των X-TREME STORES εδώ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχάριστη η συμμετοχή του Μάκη , καθώς είναι πρόκληση για έναν αγωνιστικό bodybuilder να διαγωνιστεί και σίγουρα ο κόσμος αναζητά τέτοιες συμμετοχές.
Μιλώντας για συμμετοχές, αυτή την στιγμή έχω τον πιο μικρό σε ηλικία 18 ετών και τον πιο μεγάλο στις μονές επαναλήψεις, 60 χρονών! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nive

All star σε dead lifts???   :02. Shock:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εννοείται γιατί όχι; Flat παπούτσι θες για deadlift.

----------


## Nive

Σωστα ολοι οι αρσηβαριστες με all star προπονουνται...  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με δεδομένο ότι κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερο το Άτλας , αναμένουμε το φετινό να είναι υποδειγματικό και όλα αυτα λόγω της στήριξης και της αγάπης που έδειξαν αγωνιζόμενοι , θεατές και διοργανωτές , γι αυτο και καθιερώθηκε πλέον 

είναι ωραία αυτα τα ιβέντ γιατι φέρνουν και κοντα τον κόσμο που είναι φίλαθλοι αλλα και γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους τα μέλη τού φόρουμ που παρεβρίσκονται  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ποιός είπε ότι είναι αρσιβαρίστας; Τσκέκαρε του Powerlifters να δεις με τι προπονούνται.. Σχεδόν όλοι σταράκια.

----------


## Nive

....δεν θα χαλάσω άλλο το θέμα. 
Τέτοιες ασκήσεις είναι στην βασική προπόνηση των αρσηβαρίστων και με βάση αυτό το ανέφερα. 
Οι πελματογράφοι έχουν γεμίσει πελάτες....  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ArgoSixna

τα παπουτσια τα ειδατε , το πλακακι δεν το προσεξε κανενας που θα αφησει 100 κιλα??  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Σωστα ολοι οι αρσηβαριστες με all star προπονουνται...


σε πληροφορώ πως εγω προσωπικά,μετα απο αρκετα κιλα ,στα σκουωτς αλλα ΚΑΙ στις αρσεις θ. κάνω χωρίς παπουτσια  :02. Welcome: 
τι σου φαινεται περίεργο στα φλάτ παπουτσια? ισως τα ''σταρ'' δεν ειναι και τα απολυτως καταλληλα για αυτη τη χρήση,λογω σταθερότητας...αλλα ψάξε μερικες φωτο απο ''παλιους'' οπως και μερικα μοντελα παπουτσιών για αρση βαρών και θα δεις

----------


## Nive

> σε πληροφορώ πως εγω προσωπικά,μετα απο αρκετα κιλα ,στα σκουωτς αλλα ΚΑΙ στις αρσεις θ. κάνω χωρίς παπουτσια 
> τι σου φαινεται περίεργο στα φλάτ παπουτσια? *ισως τα ''σταρ'' δεν ειναι και τα απολυτως καταλληλα για αυτη τη χρήση,λογω σταθερότητας*...αλλα ψάξε μερικες φωτο απο ''παλιους'' οπως και μερικα μοντελα παπουτσιών για αρση βαρών και θα δεις


....μου απάντησες.  :01. Wink: 

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για τα φλατ παπούτσια αλλά αν δεις αρσηβαρίστικο παπούτσι με ξύλινο τακουνάκι δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ επαφή με star.  :03. Thumb up: 
Έχω εμπειρία από προπονήσεις αρσηβαριστών αν έρθεις στο ΑΤΛΑΣ θα σου εξηγήσω και από κοντά τι εννοώ.

----------


## NASSER

Nive κατάλαβα τι εννοείς απλά και τα παιδιά δεν είναι αρσιβαρίστες. Έπειτα τα αρσιβαρίστρια με το τακουνάκι δίνουν καλύτερη ισορροπία στην άσκηση του σκουώτ.
Μην το εξαντλήσετε το θέμα εδω, δεν έχει νόημα....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε πως το σωστο πάτημα ευνοεί όλη την στάση τού σώματος και τον σκελετό γενικότερα , γι αυτο και αυτοί που προπονούνται καθημερινά σε τετοιες προπονήσεις όπως αρσιβαρίστες έχουν τον σωστο εξοπλισμό , αλλα ένας ββερ που δεν κάνει συνέχεια και συστηματικά αυτες τις ασκήσεις η θα κάνει μια φορα μπορεί και με απλό παπούτσι η ένα τάκο στη φτέρνα , αλλιώς σιγα το πράμα κάτι τρέχει στα γύφτικα που λένε

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> ....μου απάντησες. 
> 
> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για τα φλατ παπούτσια αλλά αν δεις αρσηβαρίστικο παπούτσι με ξύλινο τακουνάκι δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ επαφή με star. 
> Έχω εμπειρία από προπονήσεις αρσηβαριστών αν έρθεις στο ΑΤΛΑΣ θα σου εξηγήσω και από κοντά τι εννοώ.


Τσέκαρε αρσιβαρίστες δεν θα δεις κάποιον να κάνει μόνο deadlift κάνει στην προπόνηση.. Κάνουν squat, επολέ, αρασέ, cleans κτλ. Εκεί το τακούνι ευνοεί στα απλά deadlifts το μόνο που κάνει είναι να μεγαλώνει το range of motion ντάξει όχι και defict dl αλλά όπως και να έχει...Δε μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε τον εξοπλισμό των weightlifters με αυτό των powerlifters. Σκέψου ότι η μόνη κοινή άσκηση που έχουν είναι το squat (και εκεί είναι ο,τι βολεύει τον καθένα υπάρχουν πολλοί Plers που κάνουν με τακούνι) αλλά οι περισσότεροι κάνουν με flat shoe λόγω του ότι κάνουν low bar high stance squat.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή η συμμετοχή του Μαραγκού, θα έχει ωραία παρουσία ανεξάρτητα με τα κιλά που θα κάνει.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Παίδες δεν ενοχοποίησα τα φλατ παπούτσια, το συγκεκριμένο παπούτσι ενοχοποίησα. και το ξαναλέω οι πελματογράφοι έχουν γεμίσει λόγω κακής πέδησης.  :02. Welcome: 

Βλέπω συχνά τον Μανόλη Τζινίδη στο γυμνασ΄τηριο και επειδή βάζει συνήθως και την γραμματεία πάνω όταν κάνει πόδια έρχεται πάντα με δύο ζευγάρια παπούτσια και το ένα με ξύλινο τακουνάκι, είμαστε φίλοι με τον Μανόλη και έχουμε ανταλλάξει (βασικά όταν σου μιλάει ο Τζινίδης ακούς γιατί πάντα θα μάθεις κάτι) απόψεις. 
Και για να το κλείσουμε παρακολουθούσα εθελοντικά σαν φοιτητής (μέσω ενός προγράμματος με έναν καθηγητή) τις προπονήσεις της Εθνικής Άρσης Βαρών στο ΟΑΚΑ οπότε ξέρω τι είδους προπόνηση κάνουν και γιατί.  :01. Wink: 
Sorry για το off topic. 


O Μαραγκός έχει βάλει αρκετά κιλά...όντως ωραία συμμετοχή. Θα τα πούμε εκεί κύριοι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

> Nive κατάλαβα τι εννοείς απλά και τα παιδιά δεν είναι αρσιβαρίστες. Έπειτα τα αρσιβαρίστρια με το τακουνάκι δίνουν καλύτερη ισορροπία στην άσκηση του σκουώτ.
> Μην το εξαντλήσετε το θέμα εδω, δεν έχει νόημα....


+1 στον Βραχατιώτη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το φετινό μπλουζάκι που θα παραλάβουν οι συμμετέχοντες αθλητές. Προτεραιότητα θα έχουν όσοι προ-δηλώσουν τη συμμετοχή τους .

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Οντως πολυ ομορφο μπλουζακι!!

----------


## loufas

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα ηταν καλο να πληρώνουν 5-10€ Για να υπαρχει μια οικονομική εισφορά για κάποια έξοδα.ασήμαντο σχετικά ποσο και θα βοηθούσε πολυ τον θεσμό.και θα ηταν πιο ανταγωνιστικό.και βέβαια η είσοδος δωρεαν για τους θεατές!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να το σκαλιζετε αλλο το θεμα με το χρηματικο.Εχουν ηδη τοποθετηθει οι αρμοδιοι που το διοργανωνουν.

----------


## loufas

Ε κουβέντα κανουμε !εξαλου δεν ειναι τραγικό ποσο ενα τάλιρο. Θα βοηθούσε κάποια εξοδα οπως κανένα μπουκαλάκι νερό κανένα μπλουζάκι κανένα σαντουιτσακι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειας που πλέον έγινε θεσμός σας ενημερώνουμε πως στον χώρο του ΑΤΛΑΣ θα παρευρίσκεται εθελοντικά ο *φυσικοθεραπευτής Βερώνης Νικόλαος* (μέλος *Nive*) με σκοπό να βοηθήσει όποιον διαγωνιζόμενο έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα (ενόχληση κατά την προθέρμανση, ξαφνικό πόνο), να αξιολογήσει τυχόν τραυματισμούς,να παράσχει πρώτες βοήθειες καθώς και να εφαρμόσει δωρεάν kinesio tape (αναχαίτισης-ενεργοποίησης ή μηχανικό) όπου αυτό κριθεί αναγκαίο. 
Το Bodybuilding.gr ευχαριστεί ιδιαίτερα τον Νίκο Βερώνη για την εθελοντική του πρόσφορά !
Σας περιμένουμε όλους,καλούς και υγιείς αγώνες!΄

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε το Νίκο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Η υποστήριξη της διοργάνωσης από φυσιοθεραπευτή και μάλιστα εθελοντικά είναι σημαντική καθώς προσφέρει περισσότερη ασφάλεια στους διαγωνιζόμενους. Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστίες στο μέλος Nive που υποστηρίζει την προσπάθεια του bodybuilding.gr

----------


## Nive

Θα σας δω λοιπόν όλους στο ΑΤΛΑΣ. 
Εύχομαι να μην χρειαστώ για κανέναν διαγωνιζόμενο.  :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. Τα μπράβο αξίζουν στους διοργανωτές που πλέον έχουν κάνει το ΑΤΛΑΣ θεσμό και μάλιστα χωρίς οικονομικά οφέλη.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mathew147

Αρχικά καλή η επιλογή της αφαίρεσης της κλάσης εφήβων αφού οι μισοί διαγωνιζόμενοι πέρσι συμμετείχαν σε αυτή αφήνοντας συγκριτικά λίγους για τις άλλες.

Απλά πιστεύω οτι σε όλες τις κλάσεις τα κιλά του πάγκου είναι  πάρα πολλά σε σχέση με του squat και deadlift.
Δεν ξέρω αν εδώ είμαι ο μόνος που το πιστεύω αυτό αλλά και απο τις δικές μου αποδόσεις και απο ότι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα το να έχεις 10 κιλά πάγκο λιγότερα από κάθισμα δεν μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό.

πχ στο 1 rep δεν κάνω ουτε μια πάγκο 130 και με τα κιλά που αρχίζει squat και deadlift κάνω επαναλήψεις..

Γενικά δεν έχω θέμα καθώς ότι πρόβλημα έχω εγώ θα το έχουν και οι άλλοι.Ούτε πρόκειται να βγώ πρώτος κάνοντας τα αρχικά κιλά. Απλά πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει αναλογία μεταξύ squat-deadlift και bench και αυτο στερεί κατα την άποψη μου από κάποια άτομα να συμμετάσχουν σε κάποιο από τα 3.

----------


## SOLID

Εχει μια βαση η παρατηρηση με τις αναλογιες κιλων σε καθισμα και παγκο.
Παροτι δεν ειναι επισημος διαγωνισμος αυτο ειναι σωστο κατα τη γνωμη μου με τις τοσο μικρες διαφορες στις 2 αυτες κινησεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αρχικά καλή η επιλογή της αφαίρεσης της κλάσης εφήβων αφού οι μισοί διαγωνιζόμενοι πέρσι συμμετείχαν σε αυτή αφήνοντας συγκριτικά λίγους για τις άλλες.
> 
> Απλά πιστεύω οτι σε όλες τις κλάσεις τα κιλά του πάγκου είναι  πάρα πολλά σε σχέση με του squat και deadlift.
> Δεν ξέρω αν εδώ είμαι ο μόνος που το πιστεύω αυτό αλλά και απο τις δικές μου αποδόσεις και απο ότι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα το να έχεις 10 κιλά πάγκο λιγότερα από κάθισμα δεν μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό.
> 
> πχ στο 1 rep δεν κάνω ουτε μια πάγκο 130 και με τα κιλά που αρχίζει squat και deadlift κάνω επαναλήψεις..
> 
> Γενικά δεν έχω θέμα καθώς ότι πρόβλημα έχω εγώ θα το έχουν και οι άλλοι.Ούτε πρόκειται να βγώ πρώτος κάνοντας τα αρχικά κιλά. Απλά πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει αναλογία μεταξύ squat-deadlift και bench και αυτο στερεί κατα την άποψη μου από κάποια άτομα να συμμετάσχουν σε κάποιο από τα 3.


Mathew, αρχικά ευχαριστούμε για το σχόλιο. Δε διαφωνώ μαζί σου και θυμάμαι ότι υπήρξε ένας σχετικός προβληματισμός όταν είχαν αποφασιστεί τα κιλά, αλλά τα στατιστικά προηγούμενων event και το ότι πολλοί συμμετέχοντες προέρχονται από το χώρο του bbing που γενικά έχει δυνατούς πάγκους μας είχαν οδηγήσει σε αυτές τις επιλογές από όσο θυμάμαι. 

Όπως και να έχει θα το ξανακοιτάξουμε το θέμα και θα ενημερώσουμε σχετικά, καθώς η ένταξη των overall κατηγοριών ίσως δικαιολογεί κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βασικοί Κανόνες Atlas Challenge*

*1.* Η εγγραφη και η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα ξεκινήσει στις 09:30 και θα διαρκεσει 1:30 ωρα στο συνολο (09:30-11:00) 
*Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 11:00 για* τις Κατηγορίες Eπαναλήψεων (Power Reps)

Oσοι αθλητές λάβουν μέρος αποκλειστικά στην κατηγορία μέγιστης επανάληψης Max Rep (Open), μπορούν να προσέλθουν για εγγραφή το διάστημα 16:00-17:00.
*Το* *event θα ξεκινήσει στις 17:00* γιατις Κατηγορίες ΟPEN (Max Reps)
*

2.* Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες για τα γόνατα (knee wraps) , αλλά όχι φόρμες powerlifting (lifting suits).
Όσον αφορά τις άρσεις θανάτου, επιτρέπονται ιμάντες (straps) μόνο στις Επαναλήψεις και όχι στις μονές
*

3.* Κάθε αθλητής θα έχει 1 προσπάθεια ανά κατηγορία συμμετοχής, εκτός από τις OPEN που θα έχουν 3 προσπάθειες ανά κατηγορία.
*
4.* Στις κατηγορίες με τις μέγιστες επαναληψεις όσες επαναλήψεις γίνονται με κακή εκτέλεση από τον διαγωνιζόμενο δεν θα προσμετρούνται στο σύνολο των επαναλήψεων που θα πραγματοποιήσει ο κάθε αθλητής , σε συνεννόηση με την κριτική επιτροπή.
*

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

*4α . Ο μηρός του αθλητή *στην κίνηση του Squat* πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερος ή έστω παράλληλος με το έδαφος αλλιώς ο αθλητής θα ακυρώνεται ή δεν θα μετριέται η συγκεκριμένη επανάληψη
*







4β.* Στην κίνηση *Bench Press* η μπάρα στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει να ακουμπάει στο στήθος, ενώ στο ψηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει οι αγκώνες να είναι σχεδόν τεντωμένοι.
Οι γλουτοί και η πλάτη πρέπει να ακουμπάνε στον πάγκο κατά την προσπάθεια.*


4γ.* Στην κίνηση *Deadlifts* επιτρέπονται τεχνικές τύπου σούμο και στην κατηγορία επαναλήψεων οι ιμάντες Straps



*5.* Στην περίπτωση ισοπαλίας νικητής θα είναι ο αθλητής με το μικρότερο σωματικό βάρος.

*6.* Η σειρά των ασκήσεων για το τρίαθλο στο Atlas Challenge, τόσο στις POWER REPS όσο και στις MAX REPS , θα είναι:

1. SQUAT
2. BENCH PRESS
3.DEADLIFT

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ευχαριστήσουμε το *Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου (ΕΣΔΤ)* , με επικεφαλή τον Χρόνη Τραστόγιαννο (μέλος του φόρουμ *chro*), οι οποίοι θα ενισχύσουν με σημαντικές  συμμετοχές το Atlas Challenge! 
Για εκείνους μάλιστα, θα αποτελεί ένα αγωνιστικό τεστ για το Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της GPA-IPO που θα διεξαχθεί από τις 24-26 Απριλίου στην Τιφλίδα της Γεωργίας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

17 μερες μεινανε για να τρανταντει η γη... :05. Weights:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα, σίγουρα θα είναι μια φοβερή διοργάνωση...!!!

----------


## κοτινος

Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 17:00 γιατις Κατηγορίες ΟPEN (Max Reps)

μηπως ξερουμαι κ με πια σειρα θα ειναι οι τρεις ασκησεις?  

αν θυμαμαι καλα περυσι εγινε πρωτα σκουωτ μετα ο παγκος κ τελος οι αρσεις θανατου 

ετσι θα γινει κ τωρα?

θα βοηθησει πιστευω κ τους αθλητες αλλα κ τον κοσμο που θα ερθει ετσι ωστε να υπολογισουν καλυτερα τον χρονο τους

----------


## NASSER

Το σίγουρο είναι πως όλοι θα πρέπει να παρευρεθούν πιο νωρίς για την εγγραφή. Και οι θεατές για να πάρουν θέση... 
Φυσικά θα ανακοινωθεί και η σειρά αγωνισμάτων για καλύτερη προετοιμασία.

----------


## sAVAZz

σιγουρα ο παγκος 8α ειναι αναμεσα στις 2 ασκησεις...τουλαχιστον ετσι ειναι πιο λογικο...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 17:00 γιατις Κατηγορίες ΟPEN (Max Reps)
> 
> μηπως ξερουμαι κ με πια σειρα θα ειναι οι τρεις ασκησεις?  
> 
> αν θυμαμαι καλα περυσι εγινε πρωτα σκουωτ μετα ο παγκος κ τελος οι αρσεις θανατου 
> 
> ετσι θα γινει κ τωρα?
> 
> θα βοηθησει πιστευω κ τους αθλητες αλλα κ τον κοσμο που θα ερθει ετσι ωστε να υπολογισουν καλυτερα τον χρονο τους


Οι ασκήσεις θα γίνουν με την ίδια σειρά όπως πέρυσι.
Σκουωτ - Πάγκος - Αρσεις Θανατου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

Έτοιμος και ο πάγκος του Άλτας.... Είναι ειδικός πάγκος Eleiko που χρησιμποιείται σε διεθνείς επίσημους αγώνες powerlifting.

----------


## NASSER

Χρόνη σε ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά σου!! Πολύ ωραίος δείχνει ο πάγκος! Το βασικό όμως είναι πως προσφέρει ασφάλεια στον διαγωνιζόμενο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρόνη σε ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθειά σου.
Ο πάγκος είναι Number 1 ! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο καλύτερος απο θέμα λειτουργικότητας  και ασφαλέστερος πάγκος γι αυτή την δουλειά που ο αθλητής θα φτάσει στα όριά του , ακόμη και στα βαρια κιλά να μην μπορέσει να κρατήσει ο σπότερ παρέχει ασφάλεια και ο αγωνιζόμενος δεν έχει τον φόβο μην μείνουν τα κιλά και τα δίνει όλα χωρίς φόβο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

καλα με τον πιζαρρο πανω στο παγκο και κατω απο την μπαρα μην στοιχηματιζετε και πολυ γιαυτο τον παγκο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Σιγά..εδώ σκέψου σε ένα τέτοιο ξάπλωσε ο Eric Spoto  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

χριστοφορακο χαριτολογωντας  το ειπα με μια διαθεση υπερβολης :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Κάθε χρόνο και ποιοτικότερος γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός, που τείνει να γίνει θεσμός! Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές και χορηγούς :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πέρυσι διακρίναμε μια δυσλειτουργία στην κατηγορία Open Squat, οταν η μπάρα ήταν φορτωμένη π.χ. με 200 κιλά (πόσο μάλιστα στα πολύ περισσότερα) και έπρεπε να αλλάξει το ύψος στους ορθοστάτες, λόγω διαφοράς ύψους των διαγωνιζομένων, με αποτέλεσμα να κατεβαίνει η μπάρα από τους ορθοστάτες με την καθυστέρηση που δημιουργείται στον αγώνα ή να φορτώνεται ο spotter την μπάρα στην πλάτη  μέχρι οι υπόλοιποι να αλλάξουν το ύψος.
Φέτος , μας προσφέρουν ανιδιοτελώς οι κ. *Χρήστος Γκιόκας*,  ο οποίος παρεπιπτόντως  θα συμμετάσχει στις κατηγορίες Open Squat , σε ηλικία 60 ετών παρακαλώ, καθώς ο συνεργάτης του *Οθων Μουρτίδης & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ* (Ανυψωτικά Φορτηγών Αυτοκινήτων)  μια *ειδική πατέντα - Ανυψωτικό υδραυλικό μηχάνημα για oρθοστατες squat*, το οποίο θα μας λύνει το πρόβλημα, καθώς η μπάρα θα παραμένει στους ορθοστάτες και θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει.
Τους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα για την προσφορά τους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε τον κ. *Χρήστος Γκιόκας*, και τον συνεργάτης του *Οθων Μουρτίδης & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ* για την προσφορά τους που ανεβάζει τον πήχη της διοργάνωσης αλλά για μας εξασφαλίζει περισσότερη ασφάλεια στους διαγωνιζόμενους!  :03. Thumb up: 
Να θυμάστε πως όλοι μια παρέα θα είμαστε που στόχο έχουμε να παραβρεθούμε όλοι οι φίλοι του φόρουμ, να το διασκεδάσουμε και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και από κοντά! 
Καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η είσοδος στις εγκαταστάσεις του Πανελληνίου θα είναι επί της οδού *Μαυροματαίων 26* (απέναντι από το Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών)

----------


## Muscleboss

Μεγάλη βοήθεια από τον Χρόνη και πέρυσι και φέτος, που ουσιαστικά εκτελεί χρέη συνδιοργανωτή μας.  :03. Thumb up: 

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ ακόμα τον κ. Χρήστο Γκιόκα, μηχανικό ΕΜΠ, που στήριξε πέρυσι το Άτλας με αθλητές και πολύ καλή παρουσία και φέτος πολύ περισσότερο με τη τεχνική του βοήθεια αλλά και τη συμμετοχή του ιδίου.  Τιμή μας Χρήστο!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να σημειώσω μια διόρθωση που έγινε στα κιλά έναρξης των μονών επαναλήψεων (Max Rep): *Τα κιλά έναρξης στις πίεσεις πάγκου μειώθηκαν στα 110 από τα 130.* 

Αυτή ήταν και η αρχική μας πρόθεση (μείωση των κιλών έναρξης κατά 20 κιλά και στις 3 κινήσεις σε σχέση με το 3ο Άτλας) λόγω της ανακύρηξης γενικού νικήτη και στην κατηγορία -90 κιλών, απλά κάπου νομίζω μας ξέφυγε τυπογραφικό λάθος. 

Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές της -90, ελπίζω να δουμε κάποιες καλές συνολικές επιδόσεις.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιώργος Τουλιάτος*, γνωστός στο αγωνιστικό κοινό ως αθλητής αλλά συγγραφέας βιβλίων για το bodybuilding,θα μας προσφέρει αφιλοκερδώς την τεχνική του υποστήριξή  στο event,με την ιδιότητά του ως γιατρός και τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιώργο για τη προσφορά του!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Μπράβο στον Τουλ.  :03. Thumb up:  

υ.γ. Της οσίας καφεϊνης και του αγίου νιτρικού η ημέρα.... :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να μπαίνουμε λίγο σε κλίμα αγώνων, μερικά highlights από το 3o Atlas Challenge (Open Powerlifting Highlights)




Ελπίζουμε φέτος και σε καλύτερες επιδόσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εμπνευση οι αθλητες ,εμπνευση η μουσικη ,εμπνευση κ τα παιδια του Β.Β.gr! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άντε Χρήστο θα τα πούμε και απο κοντα και αυτη τη φορα υποπτεύομαι θα έχουμε και καινούρια μέλη του φόρουμ στο ΑΤΛΑΣ που δεν είχαν έρθει στα προηγούμενα  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Είναι ευκαιρία στα μέλη του φόρουμ να προσελκύσουν φίλους τους τόσο στην άθληση όσο και στη διαδικτυακή ενότητα του φόρουμ. Δεν πιστεύω πως βγήκε κανένας χαμένος από την άθληση που προσφέρει υγεία και πειθαρχεία  :01. Smile:

----------


## chro

Εκτός από τον ειδικό πάγκο για Powerlifting, το Ε.Σ.Δ.Τ, θα παραχωρήσει και την ειδική μπάρα για Powerlifting. Η μπάρα αυτή σε σχέση με της άρσης βαρών, είναι διαφορετικό κράμα υλικού, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει λιγότερες ταλαντώσεις στα squat όταν μπουν 160+ κιλά, ως εκ τούτου παρέχει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και λιγότερες καταπονήσεις στον αθλητή. Επίσης η λαβή της είναι πιο τραχιά ώστε να βολεύει στις άρσεις θανάτου (δηλαδή καλύτερη λαβή, γλυστράει λιγότερο). Οι διαστάσεις της είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με τις άρσης βαρών.
 Να επισημάνω κάτι για τις άρσεις που είδα στο προηγούμενο Άτλας. Αν βάζετε πολύ μαγνησία (άσπρη σκόνη) η μπάρα γλυστράει παραπάνω,δηλαδή δε σας εξασφαλίζει καλύτερο κράτημα. Βάζουμε μέτρια ποσότητα μαγνησίας και τινάζουμε τα χέρια ελαφρώς (ελαφρό παλαμάκι) *μέσα* στο σκαφάκι ώστε να μη *λερώσουμε* το χώρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρόνη σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chro

Ξέχασα και μας το υπενθύμισε ένας χρήστης στο fb, καλό είναι να φοράνε οι αθλητές ψηλές κάλτσες, ή να έχουν επίδεσμο στο πόδι για να μη γδαρθούν τα καλάμια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Προπονούμαστε ενόψει του Ατλας Challenge, αθλητές και διοργανωτές μαζί !

----------


## NASSER

Είναι αυτό που λένε, φώτο για πολλά like  :01. Smile: 
Δεν έχουν μείνει πολλές ημέρες και μάλλον ακόμα λιγότερες μέρες προπόνησης και προετοιμασίας για το 4ο Atlas!!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!

Υ.Σ. chro η συνεισφορά σου είναι πολύ μεγάλη! Λίγες μέρες έμειναν να τα πούμε όλοι από κοντά!!

----------


## Nive

Ο Κοσμας παρα τις ατυχιες θα κατεβει...α ρε μουρλε!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Προπονούμαστε ενόψει του Ατλας Challenge, αθλητές και διοργανωτές μαζί !



Μπαίνουμε όλοι σε ρυθμούς Άτλας σιγά σιγά  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Φτάσαμε στην τελική ευθεία... μετράμε μόνο 5 μέρες για το event  :01. Smile: 
Ελπίζω να δω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους φίλους  δίχως να είναι απαραίτητη η συμμετοχή τους! Είναι σημαντικό να υποστηρίζουμε φιλότιμες συλλογικές προσπάθειες.

----------


## moumia

Πρέπει να κάνεις μπόντι μπίλντιγκ για να λάβεις συμμετοχή ή όποιος
θέλει ;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πρέπει να κάνεις μπόντι μπίλντιγκ για να λάβεις συμμετοχή ή όποιος
> θέλει ;


Oποιος θέλει μπορεί να συμμετάσχει.

----------


## strong(er)

Μπράβο παιδιά  για της αλλαγές τόσο στα κιλά έναρξης σε πάγκο όσο και για τη σωστή εκτέλεση  που πρέπει να υπάρχει πχ.sq.

Όσο για εμένα θα συμμετέχω  για να στηρίξω την προσπάθειά  μιας και θα πάρω μέρος στους αγώνες  του ΕΣΔΤ λίγες μέρες μετά 

Τα λέμε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα με βάση το πρώτο ΆΤΛΑΣ έχουν γίνει αρκετές τροποποιήσεις σε μια προσπάθεια βελτίωσης του διαγωνισμού ιβέντ , με στόχο την καλύτερη διεξαγωγή πρώτα για τούς διαγωνιζόμενους και δεύτερον για τούς θεατές 
γιατι κανείς δεν είχε εμπειρία απο τέτοιου είδους διοργανώσεις απλα με καλή θέληση και βλέποντας κενά η παραλείψεις απο τους προηγούμενους διαγωνισμούς , κάθε φορα βελτιώνετε και κάτι πρός το καλύτερο , για να αισθάνονται όλοι άνετα και όσο δυνατόν πιο αξιοκρατικά και να μην είναι κατι αποτρεπτικό όπως πχ τα κιλα έναρξης

----------


## Nive

...πάμε να δούμε έναν ωραίο αγώνα παίδες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

Το Ε.Σ.Δ.Τ θα ήθελε να ευχαριστήσει τους διοργανωτές του ΑΤΛΑΣ CHALLENGE, καθώς θα επιτρέψουν σε έξι αθλητές της ομάδας που θα εκπροσωπήσει τη χώρα μας στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα, που θα γίνει στην Τυφλίδα της Γεωργίας στις 24-26 Απριλίου 2015, να συμμετέχουν στο διαγωνισμό.
 Καθώς το Δυναμικό Τρίαθλο είναι ακόμα σε αρχικό στάδιο ανάπτυξης στην Ελλάδα, οι περισσότεροι αθλητές στερούνται αγωνιστικής εμπειρίας και κατ' επέκταση είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να πιάσουν τη βέλτιστη απόδοση σε αγώνες. Μετά από αίτημα του Ε.Σ.Δ.Τ, οι διοργανωτές του ΑΤΛΑΣ CHALLENGE, με μεγάλη προθυμία επέτρεψαν, οι διεθνείς μας, να συμμετέχουν υπό τους κανονισμούς της Παγκοσμίου Ομοσπονδίας GPA/IPO και τα παραγγέλματα των πιστοποιημένων κριτών, ώστε οι αθλητές να βιώσουν συνθήκες αγώνα παρόμοιες με αυτές στη διεθνή διοργάνωση. Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ, η συμβολή σας στην καλύτερη προετοιμασία των αθλητών, ώστε να έρθουν επιτυχίες και γιατί όχι ακόμα και μετάλλια στη χώρα μας είναι καθοριστική.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εντός των εγκαταστάσεων του Πανελληνίου, θα υπάρχει καφετέρια και εστιατόριο (στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπασκετ, δίπλα από το ταρτάν του στίβου), έτσι ώστε να εξυπηρετείται ο κόσμος με ροφήματα και φαγητά κατά την διάρκεια του event.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ σημαντική αυτή η αναφορά Κώστα , ανεβαίνει διαρκώς επίπεδο αυτός ο διαγωνισμός σε όλους τούς τομείς , γιατι αυτο μπορεί να κάνει πιο ευχάριστη την διαμονή των θεατών , όταν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να πάρουν ένα ρόφημα , καφε , αναψυκτικό η φαγητό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα κύπελλα για τους νικητές των κατηγοριών, καθώς και τα μετάλλια για τους 2ους και 3ους, μια ευγενική προσφορά των χορηγών του αγώνα, *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ & Xtreme Stores*, τους οποίους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα για την στήριξη του 4oυ Atlas Challenge !

----------


## paranoid2

Υπαρχουν κάπου αναρτημένα ανα κατηγορία τα κιλά που καναν οι αθλητές στο  προηγούμενο?Με ενδιαφέρει one rep στην -80.Ευχαριστω(εαν κάνω ποστ λάθος παρακαλώ διαγραψτε το)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

> Υπαρχουν κάπου αναρτημένα ανα κατηγορία τα κιλά που καναν οι αθλητές στο  προηγούμενο?Με ενδιαφέρει one rep στην -80.Ευχαριστω(εαν κάνω ποστ λάθος παρακαλώ διαγραψτε το)
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν υπήρχε, ούτε υπάρχει one rep στην -80. Η κατηγορία είναι ανοικτή (ανεξαρτήτων κιλών).
Απλα μονο για φέτος, όσοι διαγωνιστουν και στις τρεις κινήσεις των Μax Reps, πέρα από τους νικητές των επιμέρους κατηγοριών που θα προκύψουν, θα βγεί ενας Γενικός Νικητής με τις καλύτερες επιδόσεις που είναι κάτω από 90 κιλα και άλλος ένας με τις καλύτερες επιδόσεις στα ανω των 90 κιλων.

Δες εδω τα περσινά αποτελέσματα :

*3o Atlas Challenge 2013 - Aποτελέσματα & Απονομές*

----------


## Nive

Eπειδή *1γρ πρόληψης= 1 τόνο αποκατάστασης* σας παραθέτω 4 κατατοπιστικά βίντεο με την βασική προθέρμανση στις πιέσεις πάγκου και στα squat-άρσεις θανάτου (κοινή προθέρμανση). 

Όσοι αγωνιστείτε αφιερώστε 10λεπτά σε μία καλή προετοιμασία των ιστών σας που θα τους ζητήσετε να φτάσουν στα άκρα. Απροετοίμαστοι ιστοί (μη καλά προθερμασμένοι ή ανεπαρκώς προπονημένοι) τραυματίζονται αρκετά εύκολα. 
Εγώ την Κυριακή θα έχω δύο λάστιχα thera band μαζί μου για να τα δώσω σε όποιον χρειαστεί για προθέρμανση (με την προϋπόθεση να μου τα δώσει πίσω  :01. Mr. Green:  ) καθώς και δύο μπαλάκια του τέννις αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει παρόμοια πατήματα με foam roller (<----- δυστυχώς δεν έχω αυτή την στιγμή).













Εύχομαι έναν ωραίο αγώνα σε όλους!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive



----------


## Polyneikos

Τα μπλουζάκια του event, επίσης μια χορηγία των καταστημάτων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και Xtreme Stores!

----------


## grtech

Προβλέπονται ωραία πράγματα, κάθε χρονιά και ακόμα καλύτερα. Καλή επιτυχία με αβλάβεια σε διοργανωτές και συμμετέχοντες και καλή διασκέδαση σε όσους έχουν την δυνατότητα να παραβρεθούν στις εγκαταστάσεις του Πανελληνίου, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουν αρκετά μέλη της παρέα απο κοντά και να παρακολουθήσουν ένα διαγωνισμό δύναμης που ξεκίνησε ως γεγονός συνεύρεσης φίλων και γνωστών που αγαπούν την άθληση με βάρη και που με το πέρας του χρόνου κατέληξε θεσμός.  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Μου αρέσει πολύ το χρώμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Tα κύπελλα για τους νικητές των κατηγοριών, καθώς και τα μετάλλια για τους 2ους και 3ους, μια ευγενική προσφορά των χορηγών του αγώνα, *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ & Xtreme Stores*, τους οποίους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα για την στήριξη του 4oυ Atlas Challenge !


Ευχαριστούμε τους χορηγούς. Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Καλη επιτυχία στο event και στην προσπαθεια ολων των παιδιών!
Τα βήματα που έχουν γίνει απ την αρχη είναι αλματώδη και τα καταλαβαίνει κάποιος και απο φωτογραφιες.
Πολύ καλη οργανωση!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σήμερα τελειώσαμε κ με την οργάνωση του χώρου με τα καθίσματα κ το σημείο εκτέλεσης των ασκήσεων όπως κ με τον χώρο προθέρμανσης των αθλητών κ πραγματικά ειναι πολύ λειτουργικός ο χώρος πέρα απο κάθε προσδοκία !! 

Βοηθησαν παρά πολύ κατ αρχήν ο κώστας Πολυνεικος η ψυχή της διοργάνωσης , ο Χρονης με εξοπλισμό , ο Νασσερ , ο Ραμπο , η Θεοδοσία σίγουρα θα ξέχασα κάποιον , καθώς κ αυριο τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του τιμ , ώστε να γίνει η καλύτερη δυνατόν διεξαγωγή του αγώνα 

κ εύχομαι κυρίως να μην έχουμε τραυματισμούς κ όλοι οι αθλητές να χαρούν τη συμμετοχή τους 

κ τα μπλουζάκια της διοργάνωσης ειναι απλα τέλεια κ ευχαριστούμε τον χορηγό της διοργάνωσης !!

----------


## goldenera

Παίδες η κεντρική είσοδος για το χώρο είναι από την οδό Μαυροματαίων?

----------


## NASSER

Ναι από Μαυροματαίων. Στο σημείο που είναι το περίπτερο.

----------


## RAMBO

Παραθετω μερικες φωτο να σας βαλω στο κλιμα σιγα σιγα...

----------


## goldenera

> Ναι από Μαυροματαίων. Στο σημείο που είναι το περίπτερο.



 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SOLID

Kαλη επιτυχια σε ολους οσους λαβουν μερος και προσοχη στους τραυματισμους και στις υπερπροσπαθειες,το παν ειναι να το ευχαριστηθειτε!!!Καλα να περασετε οσοι παρεβρεθειτε.Ελπιζω στο επομενο να ειμαι και εγω παρων.

Μπραβο για την διοργανωση και τον χωρο.Ιδανικος και με μεγαλη ανεση για ολους. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ημέρα του 4ου ΑΤΛΑΣ CHALLENGE έφτασε.
Όλο το team, έδωσε τον καλύτερό του εαυτό, σε συνεργασία με τον *ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ* και τον υπεύθυνο *κ. Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο*, για την εξασφάλιση των καλύτερων προϋποθέσεων για έναν οργανωμένο αγώνα.
Σας περιμένουμε λοιπόν, καλό αγώνα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλά να περάσετε όσοι παραυρεθείτε στη διοργάνωση... εγώ δυστυχώς θα απουσιάσω καθώς βρίσκομαι εκτός Ελλάδος...

Ελπίζω να έχουμε καλές επιδόσεις και νέα ρεκόρ χωρίς τραυματισμούς. 

*Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές και στην ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr που θα υποστηρίξει τη διοργάνωση.* 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Nive

Οι συμμετοχες ανοιξαν και οι πρωτοι αρχισαν ηδη να ελεγχουν το υψος της μπαρας....

----------


## sobral

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους! Κοιταξτε να το χαρειτε, να γνωρισετε καινουργια ατομα, να τα πειτε σε φιλικο κλιμα κ να περασετε καλα αυτη την ξεχωριστη Κυριακη. Ολοι δουλεψαν σκληρα κ καθε χρονο προσπαθουν κ ειναι καλυτεροι απο καθε προηγουμενη χρονια.  :08. Toast:

----------


## No Fear

Καλα να περασετε παιδια,καλες επιδοσεις με ασφαλει πανω απο ολα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Στις επαναληψεις εγιναν ωραιες μαχες. 
Φοβεροι αθλητες και ωραιες συμμετοχες. 
Ολα τα παιδια εδωσαν ψυχη και εκαναν το καλυτερο.
Εμενα με κερδισαν ο Παππαδοπουλος (φοβερος αθλητης) νικητης στα 80+ ,ο Νικας (μηχανακι) στα 70+ ,οι δυο εφηβοι (εκαναν υπερβαση),το παλικαρι που ηταν 16 χρονων και πηρε πολυ χειροκροτημα για την προσπαθεια του,ο Ακης (νικητης στα 90+ ο πιο ελαφρυς αθλητης της κατηγοριας) που εκανε φο ερο αγωνα και κερδισε για 3 επαναληψεις το "βουνο" Αλεξανδρο Καλυβα,ο Ασλανογλου (αν θυμαμαι καλα το ονομα του ανθρωπου) που ελεγα συνεχεια τωρα θα τα αφησει και αυτος συνεχιζε...ο Κοης πραγματικο τερας,και ο Αθανασιαδης νικητης 100+ που μετραγαμε μετραγαμε....
Μπραβο σε ολους του συμμετεχοντες γιατι πραγματικα υπηρχε η αισθηση καλης θελησης και ωραιου κλιματος στην αιθουσα!!! 
Τεραστιο μπραβο στους διοργανωτες, στους διαχειριστες που ηταν ακουραστοι...σε ολους οσους εκαναν απο το περισσοτερο μεχρι το λιγοτερο φια εχει σημερα αυτη η προσπαθεια επιτυχια. 
Χαρηκα που ειδα τον κυριο Τριανταφυλλου απο κοντα (φοβερη φορμα) και αλλα παιδια που ηξερα μονο σαν ψευδωνυμα εδω μεσα. 

Υ.γ. ο κυριος Τουλιατος στο ενδιαμεσο ειπε λιγα tips για το πως μπορεις να αντεξεις στην κοπωση. 


Σιγουρα καποιους ξεχναω....ολοι εβαλαν ενα κομματι στο παζλ!!

----------


## goldenera

Δυστυχώς απρόοπτες καταστάσεις δεν μου επέτρεψαν να είμαι εκεί όπως σχεδίαζα, ελπίζω να πήγαν όλα καλά, και αναμένω ρεπορτάζ και φωτό.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η καρδια του Β.Β gr και οχι μονο σημερα κτυπουσε σε αυτη την ζεστη αιθουσα της αρσης βαρων του Πανελληνιου.
Ζεστη ομως εγινε απο το θαυμασιο κλιμα που δημιουργηθηκε κ απο τους αθλητες κ τους διοργανωτες κ απο τους θεατες.

Οι αθλητες τα εδωσαν πραγματικα ολα παντα ομως με φιλικη αμιλλα μεταξυ τους ,ο Polyneikos ειχε αναλαβει την παρουσιαση του event κ οπως παντα ακουραστος  εδινε μια επιπλεον δυναμη στους αθλητες με τα φιλικα του κ ενθαρρυντικα του λογια.
Η τριαδα (Beefmeup, Nasser, Giοrgos Basilakopoulos) που ειχαν αναλαβει την αυξομειωση των κιλων κ την βοηθεια στο ''κολλημα'' των αθλητων σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν ενα off 2-3 ημερων απο τις προπονησεις τους μετα απο τους τονους που σηκωσαν συνολικα. :01. Razz: 
Η επιτροπη για την εκγυροτητα των ασκησεων ,Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ,Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου κ Χρηστος Γκολιας νομιζω τα λεει ολα!
Αν κ δυστηχως μεχρι τις 7 μμ μπορεσα να παρακολουθησω το χαρηκα ιδιαιτερως που ειδα πολλους  γνωριμους φιλους αλλα κ αλλους που  γνωρισα  για πρωτη φορα απο κοντα.

----------


## Give me a Dip

Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές γι' αυτό το εκπληκτικό Challenge που πραγματοποιήθηκε, συγχαρητήρια στους συμμετέχοντες που πραγματικά τα έδωσαν όλα, όπως και συγχαρητήρια στο κοινό που κατέκλυσε την αίθουσα και με το χειροκρότημά του έδινε συνεχώς ώθηση στους lifters! Ελπίζω όλα τα παιδιά να έφυγαν χωρίς τραυματισμούς και με μόνο θετικά στοιχεία από τη διοργάνωση!

ΥΓ: Εκείνες τις 2 σγουρομάλλες κοπελιές.. ποιος τις έφερε; Όποιος και να τις έφερε να ξέρει ότι δυσκόλεψε το έργο τόσο των αθλητών, όσο κυρίως και των θεατών  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## nitri796

συγχαρητηρια για το διαγωνισμο τα δωσαμε ολα και στο μελλον ακομη καλυτερα και πιο οργανωμενα!

----------


## KOSTASM1

αντε βαλτε κανα βιντεακι τωρα να δουμε τι εγινε! :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθες ήταν μια πολύ ωραία ημερα για το Bodybuilding.gr, καθως πραγματοποίησε το 4o ATLAS CHALLENGE και ο κόσμος, αθλητές & θεατές κατέκλυσαν τις εγκαταστάσεις του Πανελληνίου αγκαλιάζωντας την διοργάνωση.
Η πρώτη μας επιδίωξη που επετεύχθη, ήταν οτι σε έναν διαγωνισμό αντοχής στην δύναμη (Power Reps) και δύναμης-powerlifting (Max Reps) όπου πραγματικά δοκιμάζονται τα όρια των αθλητών, δεν υπήρξε κανένας τραυματισμός και όλα κυλήσαν σε ομαλά πλαίσια.
Θα ηθελα να αναφέρω την συμβολή του ιατρικου team που προσεφερε τις υπηρεσίες του ΑΦΙΛΟΚΕΡΔΩΣ, τον γιατρό *Γιώργο Τουλιάτο* που ήταν όλη την ημέρα στο event αλλά και τον *Νίκο Βερώνη* , τον φυσικοθεραπευτή του team , που ήταν παρών για ότι θα μπορουσε να χρειαστεί. 
Ευτυχώς,πέρα απο 1-2 περιπτώσεις τοποθέτησης πάγου, δεν χρειάστηκαν σε κάτι αλλο.
Η δευτερή μας επιδίωξη ήταν να γίνει το event με οργάνωση καθώς αναμέναμε την μεγάλη συμμετοχή.
Σε αυτο καταλυτικο ρόλο έπαιξαν πολλοί, το team του Bodybuilding.gr, οι υπευθυνοι του Πανελληνίου που θα κάνω ιδιαίτερη αναφορα προσεχώς, η τεχνική επιτροπή αλλά και οι συμμετέχωντες αθλητές που ήταν όλοι συνεργάσιμοι και παράλληλα πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένοι.
Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους και ευελπιστούμε να είχαν μια ευχάριστη εμπειρία  παρακολουθώντας το 4ο ATLAS CHALLENGE. KEEP IRON!

Οι συμμετοχές με αριθμούς:

*Σύνολο Συμμετοχών: 93*


*POWER-REPS*


PReps -80:  *8 συμμετοχές

Νικητής Νίκας Γιάννης Σύνολο 78 επαναλήψεις*

PReps -90: *5* *συμμετοχές
*
*Νικητής Παπαδόπουλος Κώστας Σύνολο 78 επαναλήψεις
*
PReps -100: *4* *συμμετοχές
**Νικητής Καρυώτης Άκης Σύνολο 59 επαναλήψεις*

PReps +100: *5* *συμμετοχές
**Νικητής Αθανασόπουλος Δημήτρης Σύνολο 50 επαναλήψεις*

*MAX REPS (OPEN)*

MAX REPS (OPEN) SQUAT : *25* *συμμετοχές

**Νικητής Σαμαράς Νίκος 265 κιλα*

MAX REPS (OPEN) BENCH PRESS:  *29* *συμμετοχές

**Νικητής  Πιζάρρο Αλεξ 260 κιλά*

MAX REPS (OPEN) DEADLIFT : *17* *συμμετοχές
**Νικητής Σαμαράς Νίκος 285 κιλα*

*MAX REP OPEN OVERALL 

*MAX REP OPEN OVERALL -90: *8

**Νικητής Παπαδόπουλος Κώστας Τotal kg : 667,5*

MAX REP OPEN OVERALL +90: *7

**Νικητής Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος* *Τotal kg : 715



Θα αναρτηθούν όλες οι επιδόσεις από όλες τις κατηγορίες προσεχώς και φυσικά φωτογραφικο υλικό πλούσιο.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια μικρή γευση του τι θα ακολουθήσει από φωτογραφίες

*Open Σquat : ΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΑΜΑΡΑΣ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βench Press Open - PIZARRO ALEX


*

----------


## NASSER

Καταρχήν καλό μηνά σε όλους τους φίλους του bodybuilding.gr
Mε επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε και το 4ο Άτλας και όπως προανέφερε ο Polyneikos, δίχως τραυματισμούς.
Και φέτος ακολουθώντας την ανοδική της πορεία η διοργάνωση του Άτλας, είχε περισσότερες συμμετοχές οργανωμένες και σε ομάδες και είδαμε νέα ρεκόρ. Μεγάλη μου χαρά ήταν να δω φίλους από όλα τα δυναμικά αθλήματα με έντονη παρουσία αθλητών από το Bodybuilding, αυτούς που αποκαλώ προσωπικά συναθλητές!
Η όλη προσπάθεια ήταν ένα δύσκολο έργο για όσους συντέλεσαν στην ολοκλήρωση του 4ου Άτλας, ελπίζω να παρέμειναν όσο το δυνατόν, οι περισσότεροι ευχαριστημένοι! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!

----------


## LEGPRESS

ΚΤΗΝΟΣ o pizaro... :02. Shock: ...για ακομα μια φορα...

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ήταν μία καταπληκτική εμπειρία για όλους όσους το παρακολούθησαν!

Προσωπικά Ενθουσιάστηκα από το φιλικό και ευγενικό αγωνιστικό κλίμα αλλά και από την ψυχή που έδωσαν όλα τα παιδιά του Forum που ασχολήθηκαν με τη διοργάνωση.

----------


## chro

Θα ξεκινήσω με ένα μεγάλο παράπονο  που έχω. Λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων τελευταία (Μεταπτυχιακό, ΕΣΔΤ, Δουλειά) δε μπόρεσα να γυμναστώ ώστε να συμμετέχω στο 4ο Άτλας.
Ότι και να πω είναι λίγο. Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και προσωπικά τους διοργανωτές του Άτλας, τους κριτές, τους σπότερ , όλους τους αθλητές και τον κόσμο που ήρθε. Μακάρι το Άτλας να συνεχίσει έτσι κάθε χρόνο βήμα βήμα. Όσο και να λέμε μα δε γίνεται καλύτερο και όμως κάθε χρόνο βελτιώνεται και δεν είναι τυχαίο. Κάποιοι εργάζονται σκληρά σε βάρος τους προσωπικού τους χρόνου, για να γίνει αυτό.  Όσοι δεν ήρθαν, απλά έχασαν. Δε περιγράφονται αυτά που βιώσαμε ούτε με λόγια ούτε με φωτογραφίες ούτε με βίντεο. Κατά την άποψή μου εκφράζεται η ουσία του αθλητισμού μέσα από τέτοιες διοργανώσεις. 
Ο Μάρτης του 2015 θα μείνει ιστορικά ο μήνας του Powerlifting στην Ελλάδα. Συνεχίζουμε 7 Μαρτίου στην Αμάρυνθο και 22 Μαρτίου στο Χαλάνδρι που θα έρθει και ο Πρόεδρος της Παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας. 

Οι συνεργάτες μου Ανδρέας Κωλέττης και Κώστας Τρiφυνόπουλος έχουν αρχίσει εδώ και καιρό, να γράφουν για την Ιστορία του Powerlifting στην Ελλάδα. Μας είναι εύκολο να βρούμε τους διοργανωτές του Ατλας για να γράψουμε αυτά που αφορούν το Ατλας μιας και είναι πρόσφατες διοργανώσεις. Αυτό που με έκανε ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενο είναι ότι λόγω του Άτλας, συνάντησα τον γιο του Τρομάρα και μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνο του πατέρα του, ώστε να βρούμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες και ντοκουμέντα για τα πρώτα βήματα του Δυναμικού Τριάθλου στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αλλη μια διοργανωση ελαβε τελος,...Φανταστικη ολη η μερα,με ενταση,χαρά,αγωνια και ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ...συγχαρητήρια σε ΌΛΟΥΣ οσους συμμετειχαν,.σε όσους σπάσαν τα προσωπικά τους ρεκόρ,κλπ

Συγχαρητηρια στους 3 αξιους βοηθους του team,καθως κ σε οσους αλλους βοηθησαν φανερα ή χωρίς να φαινονται για την ομαλη διεξαγωγη του EVENT 

εγώ φέτος λόγω αποχης απο τα βάρη,δεν κατάφερα να πάρω μερος δυστηχώς,ήμουν ομως στο πόστο του φωτογράφου,και ελπίζω να θαυμασετε όλοι τις φωτογραφίες απο τις στιγμες που ζήσατε στο πλατό....



Μοναδικό παράπονο ειναι οτι δεν μου ''εκοψε'' να φωτογραφηθω και εγω στο τέλος της βραδιάς με τους υπόλοιπους...

να μαστε καλα και του χρονου...

KEEP LIFTING  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητηρια σε όλα τα παιδια

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νίκος Σαμαράς - Max Rep Deadlift

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Το *4ο Άτλας*  ήταν αυτό που έχει δείξει απο την δεύτερη  φορα , σταθερά ανοδική πορεία σε όλους τούς τομείς , απο θεμα οργάνωσης , απο θέμα αθλητών, απο θέμα επιδόσεων(γενικότερα όλο και περισσότερος ανταγωνισμός) , απο θέμα θεατών και δεν τα λέμε απλα να ευλογάμε τα γένια μας αλλα οι φωτο και όσοι παρεβρέθηκαν μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν 
και το πρωί και το βράδυ ο χώρος ήταν κατάμεστος και αυτο είναι ενθαρυντικό και κίνητρο για την συνέχεια :03. Thumb up: 

επίσης θέλω να πω ότι θεωρώ την άρση βαρών αδελφό άθλημα και την αγαπάμε ακόμη περισσότερο γιατι οι άνθρωποι που ηγούνται και όλοι γενικότερα αγκάλιασαν αυτη την προσπάθεια και την στηρίζουν με κάθε τρόπο και τούς χρωστάμε ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την παραχώρηση τού χώρου και όλη την στήριξη που μας προσφέρουν και ιδιαίτερα τον αντιπρόεδρο της ομοσπονδίας τον κύριο *Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο * αλλα και τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* για μια ακόμη φορα και θα το λέω πάντα γιατι με τις γνωριμίες του και με την εκτίμηση που έχουν στο πρόσωπό του μας έχει ανοίξει τις πόρτες ώστε να έχουμε αυτη την στήριξη απο τούς ανθρώπους της άρσης βαρών  

Επίσης για ακόμη μία φορα θα το πώ και ας γίνομαι γραφικός , συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τούς αθλητές αλλα ιδιαίτερα σ αυτούς που μπορεί να μην έκαναν τις τοπ επιδόσεις αλλα πάλεψαν και έδωσαν και ψυχή σε όλα τα αγωνίσματα που συμμετείχαν και τούς αξίζουν πολλα συγχαρητήρια γιατι πάλεψαν και ας ήξεραν ότι ο πήχης έχει ανέβει πολυ ψηλά 

επίσης σε αθλητες μεγάλης ηλικίας όπως ο κύριος *Γκιόκας* που πάνω απο τα 60 χρονών αγωνίστηκε με τούς νέους αθλητες (και για την ωραία πατέντα με τον υδραυλικό γρύλο που βοήθησε πολυ στο να σηκώνουμε την μπάρα φορτωμένη και να αλλάζουμε την κλίμακα ύψους ), καθώς και ένας αθλητής ο *Κώστας Δήμου* σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι που έκανε με άνεση θα έλεγα 210 κιλά στον πάγκο και αποτελεί δείγμα θέλησης και έμπνευση για πολλούς  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

στη συνέχεια θα έχουμε θέμα με φωτογραφικό υλικό βίντεο και σχόλια και αναμονή για το 5οΆτλας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## niksamaras

Συγχαρητηρια για την διοργανωση, κυλησε πολυ ομαλα χωρις καθυστερησεις! Συγχαρητηρια επισης και σε ολους τους αθλητες που πηρανε μερος και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους θεατες που ηρθανε και μας ειδανε! Ητανε ο πιο διασκεδαστικος αγωνας που εχω λαβει μερος ποτε μου, φανταστικη ατμοσφαιρα, παρειστικη και χαλαρη, αλλα ταυτοχρονα υπηρχε και ενας ευγενης ανταγωνισμος αναμεσα μας! Αντε και του χρονου διιημερο να γινει γιατι προβλεπονται 200 συμμετοχες του χρονου!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κάνω μια παράθεση από το θέμα των αποτελεσμάτων και απονομών, σχετικά με  αυτο που γράφει λίγο πιο πάνω ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου





> Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι την 2η καλύτερη επίδοση είχαν οι *Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος* και ο *Δήμου Κώστας* με 210 αλλά λόγω μεγαλύτερου σωματικού βαρους ο Δήμου πήρε την 3η θεση.
> 
> Ο *Κώστας Δήμου* αξίζει μια ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς που θα γίνει στην πορεία του αφιερώματος στο ΑΤΛΑΣ, δεν παρέλαβε το μετάλλειο του γιατί έπρεπε να φύγει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το αντιληφθηκαμε στην ροή του αγώνα για του το δώσουμε άμεσα
> Είμαστε σε επαφή και θα του το παραδώσουμε προσωπικά.
> Τον ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή του ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## iovas

Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές,και σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες

----------


## Alexandros Cnp

Σάς ευχαριστούμε όλους για ακόμα μία φορά....Εγώ προσωπικά έδωσα μία μεγάλη μάχη στην κατηγορία μου -100kg Διότι άφησα πολύ γρήγορα την μπάρα στα Squats...Είχα 40 επαναλήψεις άλλα υποτίμας τον αντίπαλό μου στις πιέσεις στήθους. Λάθος μου το οποίο μου έγινε μάθημα.....NEXT TIME  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Χαρηκα προσωπικα που παρευρεθηκα για ακομα μια φορα στο Ατλας! Προσπαθησα οσο μπορεσα να συμβαλω κ γω στη διοργανωση! Οι πολλες συμμετοχες αθλητων, ημεγαλη, προσελευση θεατων, το ζεστο κλιμα, η σωστη οργανωση κ το στησιμο του χωρου κ του προγραμματος κ τελος οι μεγαλες επιδοσεις των αθλητω, ηταν αυτο π εκανε κ το φετινο "ΑΤΛΑΣ" επιτυχημενο Event που εγινε θεσμος πια...

----------


## strong(er)

Να τα πω και  εγώ .
Μπράβο  για τον κόπο όσων ήταν εκεί για να βοηθήσουν  ώστε να πάνε όλα καλά. ..οπως και πήγαν. 
Ο χώρος ήταν ωραίος αν και πλέον  με τέτοια προσέλευση κόσμου ήταν οριακά οκ.
Το ομορφο  κλίμα υπήρχε  πάλι, χάρηκα που είδα γνωστές φατσες και τα ξαναπαμε.
Το επίπεδο(όπως και οι συμμετοχές ) πλέον εχει ανέβει αρκετά κάτι που  είδαμε όλοι. 
Εδώ ίσως του χρόνου με τόσες συμμετοχές να πρέπει να ξεκινάει  πιο νωρίς. 
Γενικά όλα ήταν καλά όπως  τα περιμενα 

Καλά να είμαστε να μπορέσει  να γίνει και του χρόνου

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε με τις *Power Reps* , κατηγορία *-80κ*
Tα κιλα στις μπάρες ήταν ως εξής : 

*Squat* 110 kg
*Bench Press* 100 kg
*Deadlift* 130 kg

*1η συμμετοχή Σουμπούλης Δημήτρης, 77 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat* 17
 *Bench Press* 0
 *Deadlift* 12
*Total 29
*






*

2η συμμετοχή Ρωσιάδης Γιάννης, 67 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat* 2 
*Bench Press* 4
 *Deadlift* 8
*Total 14

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*3η συμμετοχή Στυλιανίδης Ματθαίος, 77 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 18
Bench Press 6
Deadlift 22
Total 46

*




*4η συμμετοχή Σακαρίκας Αλέξανδρος, 77 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 25
Bench Press 10
Deadlift 25
Total 60


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*5η συμμετοχή Περπερίδης Ανδρέας, 77 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 23
Bench Press 10
Deadlift 22
Total 55

*







*6η συμμετοχή Κολεντίνης Βασίλης, 78 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 9
Bench Press 15
Deadlift 19
Total 43

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*7η συμμετοχή Βενιζέλος Δημήτρης, 79 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 19
Bench Press 8
Deadlift 21
Total 48

*




*
8η συμμετοχή Νίκας Γιάννης, 74 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 40
Bench Press 11
Deadlift 27
Total 78

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -80*

Την απονομή έκαναν η πρωταθλητρια Αρσης Βαρών με διεθνείς διακρίσεις *κα Αργυρού Ζωγραφιά* και ο αντιπρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Αρσης Βαρών, κ. *Γιώργος Παρασκευόπουλος

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -90κ.

*Tα κιλα στις μπάρες ήταν ως εξής : 

*Squat 120 kg
Bench Press 110 kg
Deadlift 140 kg**


1η συμμετοχή Παπαιωάννου Ευαγγελος, 84 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 1
Bench Press 0
Deadlift 5
Total 6

*





*
2η συμμετοχή Γαλάνης Γιάννης, 86 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 12
Bench Press 7
Deadlift 7
Total 26

*




*

3η συμμετοχή Demirtas Tayfoun, 87 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 10
Bench Press 5
Deadlift 14
Total 29

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*4η συμμετοχή Μητσιάδης Γιάννης, 89 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 32
Bench Press 18
Deadlift 24
Total 74

*





*
5η συμμετοχή Παπαδόπουλος Κώστας, 89 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις* 
*Squat 36
Bench Press 11
Deadlift 31
Total 78

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -90

*Την απονομή έκαναν ο κ. *Χρήστος Γκολιάς*, διεθνής κριτής της IFBB και μέλος της τεχνικής επιτροπής του αγώνα και ο γιατρός του αγώνα, κ. *Γιώργος Τουλιάτος*

----------


## NASSER

> *Power Reps -80*
> 
> Την απονομή έκαναν η πρωταθλητρια Αρσης Βαρών με διεθνείς διακρίσεις *κα Αργυρού Ζωγραφιά* και ο αντιπρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Αρσης Βαρών, κ. *Γιώργος Παρασκευόπουλος
> 
> *


Άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων όλοι οι αθλητές και ειδικά στους νικητές. Ο Νίκας Γιάννης ήταν ένα από τα πρόσωπα του event με εντυπωσιακό ρεκόρ στα σκουώτ και πολύ καλή εκτέλεση των επαναλήψεων.

----------


## NASSER

> *Power Reps -90
> 
> *Την απονομή έκαναν ο κ. *Χρήστος Γκολιάς*, διεθνής κριτής της IFBB και μέλος της τεχνικής επιτροπής του αγώνα και ο γιατρός του αγώνα, κ. *Γιώργος Τουλιάτος*


Δυνατός ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ της διεκδίκησης της 1ης και 2ης θέσης όπως και της 3ης με την 4η θέση. Ο Παπαδόπουλος είναι αθλητής που εντυπωσίασε σε όλες τις συμμετοχές του! Ο Μητσιάδης δυνατός αθλητής με πολλές δυνατότητες, καθώς θα έλεγα πως αν το κινηγήσει και για αγωνιστικό bodybuilding μπορεί να κάνει εντύπωση.

Θα σταθώ όμως και στη συμμετοχή του Παπαϊωάννου Ευάγγελου, τον μικρότερο συμμετέχοντα του event που μπήκε στα βαθιά σε μια δύσκολη κατηγορία. Τα κιλά ήταν πολλά για την ηλικία του, ωστόσο στάθηκε περήφανα και προσπάθησε. Άξιος συγχαρητηρίων για τις προσπάθειες του και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει να γυμνάζεται δυναμικά!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps , κατηγορία -100κ

Tα κιλα στις μπάρες ήταν ως εξής : 

Squat* 130 kg*
Bench Press* 120 kg*
Deadlift* 150 kg*

1η συμμετοχή Στογιάνοβ Κίριλ, 98 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 17
Bench Press 2
Deadlift 18
Total 37

*








*

2η συμμετοχή Καρυώτης Άκης, 93 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 22
Bench Press 18
Deadlift 19
Total 59

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*3η συμμετοχή Ραϊκα Βασίλης, 99 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 20
Bench Press 12
Deadlift 13
Total 45

*









*
4η συμμετοχή Κολυβάς Αλέξανδρος, 96 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 28
Bench Press 5
Deadlift 23
Total 56

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -100*

Aπονομή της κατηγορίας έκαναν ο *Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου* και ο πρόεδρος της NAC Hellas , κ. *Σοφοκλής Ταίηλορ

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελεια η παρουσιαση με αυτον τον τροπο , δλδ οι επιδοσεις ενος ενος αθλητη χωριστα κ αναλυτικα κ με την φωτο τους απο κατω.
Καλυτερα δεν γινοταν! :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> *Power Reps -100*
> 
> Aπονομή της κατηγορίας έκαναν ο *Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου* και ο πρόεδρος της NAC Hellas , κ. *Σοφοκλής Ταίηλορ
> 
> *


Δυνατή η κόντρα και εδώ. Και οι τέσσερις αθλητές πολύ καλοί. Άξιος νικητής ο Καρυώτης Άκης με άριστη εκτέλεση και στις τρεις κινήσεις. Ο Κολύβας Αλέξανδρος κάπου ίσως υποτίμησε τους αντιπάλους του και δεν τα έδωσε όλα. Πιστεύω είχε περισσότερη ενέργεια και δεν την εκμεταλλεύτηκε. Τον Ραϊκα Βασίλη τον γνωρίζω κάποια χρόνια εντός γυμναστηρίου και πραγματικά είναι από τη φύση του πολύ δυνατός. Γνωρίζω πως δεν προετοιμάζεται ιδιαίτερα για τα event μας, αλλά είναι πάντα παρόν! Δυνατός και με ωραία εκτέλεση των ασκήσεων ο Στογιάνοβ Κίριλ, πρώτη φορά συμμετείχε και πιστεύω την επόμενη θα είναι καλύτερα προετοιμασμένος εφόσον γνώρισε πως πρέπει να κινείται.

----------


## vaggan

πιστευω ο μαραθωνιος τον επαναληψεων ειναι η πιο ζορικη δοκιμασια πραγματικα για λιγους πρεπει να εχεις τον καθε μυ σου τελεια γυμνασμενο να εχεις δυναμη και αντοχη να εισαι ολοκληρωμενος παντου του δευτερου ας πουμε οι ελαχιστες επαναληψεις στον παγκο του στερησαν πρωτια βεβαια δεν εχει σημασια και μονο η συμμετοχη μετραει σε αυτον τον πραγματικο μαραθωνιο βαρων :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

vaggan πολύ σωστός. Και`γω αυτό είπα στον Αλέξανδρο πως δηλαδή το έχασε από τον πάγκο! 
Σε μία συζήτηση στο περιθώριο που είχα με τον κύριο Τουλιάτο μου ανέφερε πως το ιδανικό σε τέτοιες δοκιμασίες είναι αμινοξέα που σε βοηθούν στην κόπωση και στην αντοχή στο γαλακτικό όπως αργινίνη, καρνιτίνη και άλλα.  :01. Wink: 

Βέβαια το μπουγαδόνερο και το παραφλού πήγαινε σύνεφο χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## NASSER

> πιστευω ο μαραθωνιος τον επαναληψεων ειναι η πιο ζορικη δοκιμασια πραγματικα για λιγους πρεπει να εχεις τον καθε μυ σου τελεια γυμνασμενο να εχεις δυναμη και αντοχη να εισαι ολοκληρωμενος παντου του δευτερου ας πουμε οι ελαχιστες επαναληψεις στον παγκο του στερησαν πρωτια βεβαια δεν εχει σημασια και μονο η συμμετοχη μετραει σε αυτον τον πραγματικο μαραθωνιο βαρων



Προσωπικά οι επαναλήψεις με ενθουσιάζουν περισσότερο καθώς είναι πιο κοντά στην προπονητική της σωματοδιάπλασης. Έλπιζα να δω περισσότερες συμμετοχές από συναθλητές.

----------


## NASSER

> vaggan πολύ σωστός. Και`γω αυτό είπα στον Αλέξανδρο πως δηλαδή το έχασε από τον πάγκο! 
> Σε μία συζήτηση στο περιθώριο που είχα με τον κύριο Τουλιάτο μου ανέφερε πως το ιδανικό σε τέτοιες δοκιμασίες είναι αμινοξέα που σε βοηθούν στην κόπωση και στην αντοχή στο γαλακτικό όπως αργινίνη, καρνιτίνη και άλλα. 
> 
> Βέβαια το μπουγαδόνερο και το παραφλού πήγαινε σύνεφο χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Τα τεχνάσματα για την μυική αντοχή είναι πολλά ακόμα και οι τελευταίες προπονήσεις παίζουν το ρόλο τους. Όπως και να έχει είναι ένα αγώνισμα που θέλει προετοιμασία διαρκείας. Αντοχή στο γαλακτικό προσφέρει πιο αποτελεσματικά το φόρτωμα υδατανθράκων με κρεατίνη.

----------


## ParmenDee

Αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα, θα ηθελα να συγχαρω τους διοργανωτες του event για την εξαιρετικη οργανωση. Πολλα μπραβο διοτι εξασφαλισαν τις ιδανικες συνθηκες ωστε ολοι οι αθλητες να αποδοσουν στο μεγιστο αλλα και να χαρουν τη συμμετοχη.
Συγχαρητηρια και παλι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Προσωπικά οι επαναλήψεις με ενθουσιάζουν περισσότερο καθώς είναι πιο κοντά στην προπονητική της σωματοδιάπλασης. Έλπιζα να δω περισσότερες συμμετοχές από συναθλητές.


ενταξει και τα δυο εχουν την ομορφια τους θα παρομοιαζα το τριαθλο αυτο με τις πολλες επαναληψεις ως ενα αγωνα δρομου αντοχης και την μεγιστη επαναληψη ως την κουρσα μιας ανασας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: αλλα σιγουρα εχει τρομερο σασπενς το τριαθλο με τις επαναληψεις τοσο για τους θεατες οσοκαι για τον ιδιο τον δοκιμαζομενο τρομερη αδρεναλινη εκεινη την στιγμη η αισθηση οτι εχει να ανεβει ενα βουνο για να βγαλει τις επαναληψεις που εκανε ο συναθλητης του που δαγωνιστηκε πριν  αγωνια τρομερη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: στην μεγιστη οκ η τα χεις τα κιλα η δεν τα χεις..ενα ευλογο ερωτημα που μου δημιουργηθηκε ειναι αν ο αλεξης πιζαρο επαιρνε μερος στο τριαθλο στην κατηγορια +100 και βαραγε με τα 130 κιλα καμια 70αρια επαναληψεις :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: αλλα στις αλλες δυο αρσεις θανατου και σκουωτ δεν δοκιμαζε θα ηταν νικητης λογο μεγαλυτερου αριθμου επαναληψεων??η εστω εκανε εναν τρομερο αριθμο στο παγκο και βαραγε μια δυο επαναληψεις σε αρσεις θανατου και σκουωτ παλι θα νικαγε αν ειναι ετσι ας το σκεφτει για το επομενο ατλας :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps , κατηγορία +100κ

Tα κιλα στις μπάρες ήταν ως εξής : 

Squat 140 kg
Bench Press 130 kg
Deadlift 160 kg

1η συμμετοχή Κόης Βαγγέλης, 125 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 15
Bench Press 15
Deadlift 15
Total 45

*







*2η συμμετοχή Αϊβατόγλου Χρήστος, 103 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 22
Bench Press 7
Deadlift 16
Total 45

*





*3η συμμετοχή Φίτσιος Κωνσταντίνος, 101 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 20
Bench Press 5
Deadlift 14
Total 39


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps , κατηγορία +100κ


4η συμμετοχή Αθανασόπουλος Δημήτρης, 113 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 21
Bench Press 12
Deadlift 17
Total 50

*







*5η συμμετοχή Καββάλος Μιχάλης, 104 σ.β.

Επιδόσεις 
Squat 18
Bench Press 2
Deadlift 20
Total 40

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps +100

*Tην απονομή της κατηγορίας έκαναν ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* και ο *Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης


*

----------


## NASSER

Τα Power reps τελείωσαν με τη βαριά κατηγορία +100 με τα μέγιστα κιλά στις μπάρες που ανέβασαν ακόμα περισσότερο το θέαμα.
Νικητής ο Δημήτρης Αθανασόπουλος, παλιό μέλος του φόρουμ (Pepeismenos_karga) που έχει ξανακερδίσει τη κατηγορία σε προηγούμενο event αν δεν κάνω λάθος δυο φορές..?
Δεύτερος ο Αϊβάτογλου Χρήστος σε ισοβαθμία με τον Κόη Βαγγέλη που θα είναι την επόμενη Κυριακή διοργανωτής του  							   Athletic Events (8 Μαρτίου, Αμάρυνθος-Εύβοια): Arm wrestling - Powerlifting – Strongman- Tug of War
  και του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία στην αξιόλογη προσπάθεια που κάνει.

Υ.Σ. Θέμα: Athletic Events (8 Μαρτίου, Αμάρυνθος-Εύβοια): Arm wrestling - Powerlifting – Strongman- Tug of War

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία των μονών επαναλήψεων, MAX REPS, υπήρχαν 25 συμμετοχές.

Ξεκινώντας από τους αθλητές με τα λιγότερα κιλά, ξεκινώ την παρουσίαση.

*Bούζης Παναγιώτης , 82,4 κιλά , 3 μη έγκυρες προσπάθειες στα 150 κιλα.*






*Σουμπούλης Παναγιώτης, 77 κιλα , 2 έγκυρες προσπάθειες στα 140 & 150 κιλά , μια άκυρη στα 160
*





*Φούντας Σπύρος , 85 κιλά, 1 έγκυρη προσπάθεια στα 160 κιλα
*





*Στυλιανίδης Ματθαίος , 77 κιλά, 3 έγκυρες προσπάθειες στα 150,160 & 165 κιλα*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γκιόκας Χρήστος ,100,5 κιλα, ο αθλητής με την μεγαλύτερη ηλικία (60) με 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 150, 160,170 κιλα


*


*

Ρομπέρτο Κατινάς, 87 κιλα, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 150, 160,170 κιλα


*




*Γιάννης Γιαννακίδης 120 κιλα, 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 170 & στα 180 και μια αποτυχημένη στα 190*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γκιόκας Αντώνης, 123,6 κιλά, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 180, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 190 και η τελευταία προσπάθεια επιτυχημένη στα 190

*

*

Συρακόπουλος Πέτρος, 88 κιλα, επιτυχημένες στα 180 & 190, αποτυχημένη στα 195

*


*


Κάλκα Γρηγόρης, 89 κιλα, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 195 κιλα, 2 αποτυχημένες στα 205


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mητσιάδης Γιάννης , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 170, 185 & 195

*


*

Κονδύλης Λευτέρης, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 185 και 195, αποτυχημένη στα 200

*


*

Δελιαλης Παρμενιών, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 185 και 195, αποτυχημένη στα 205

*

*

Περεντής Παναγιώτης , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 180, 190 & 200


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοσόβιτς Ιγκόρ, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 185,195, 205

*


*


Γαλιώτος Απόστολος, 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 195 και στα 210

*


*

Αλεξόπουλος Κώστας, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 200,210,220


*

*

Χατζηγιαννάκης Άρης, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 200,210,220

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαρβέρης Μανος, επιτυχημενες στα 205,215,225


*


*

Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος, επιτυχημένες στα 210,230, αποτυχημένη στα 240

*



*
Κόης Βαγγέλης , επιτυχημένες στα 220, 240, αποτυχημένη στα 250

*

*
Λιούρας Νάσος, επιτυχημένες στα 220,230,240 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην 3η θέση των MAX REPS SQUAT o Νίκος Τριανταφύλλου με επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 205, 220, 240

*




*

Στην 2η θέση των MAX REPS SQUAT o Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος με επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 230, 240, 245


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της κατηγορίας MAX REPS SQUAT o Nίκος Σαμαράς, με 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειας στα 250 & 265

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MAX Rep - SQUAT*

Την απονομή έκαναν ο *Γιάννης Τσούνος* και o *Περικλής Χρηστόπουλος ,* αθλητής και προπονητής της Αρσης Βαρών του Πανελληνίου.

----------


## NASSER

Μικρός σχολιασμός από μένα για την κατηγορία των μονών επαναλήψεων, MAX REPS όπου είχαμε 25 συμμετοχές.
Ξεκινήσαμε με τους αθλητές με τα λιγότερα κιλά στη μπάρα, όλοι άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων για τη προσπάθεια τους.

*Bούζης Παναγιώτης , 82,4 κιλά , 3 μη έγκυρες προσπάθειες στα 150 κιλα.*
Ο Βούζης Παναγιώτης έδειχνε να έχει δύναμη αλλά δεν εκτελούσε σωστά την κίνηση, να κατέβει πιο χαμηλά. Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να βελτιώσει την εκτέλεση του.

*Σουμπούλης Παναγιώτης, 77 κιλα , 2 έγκυρες προσπάθειες στα 140 & 150 κιλά , μια άκυρη στα 160
*Ο Σουμπούλης Παναγιώτης αναλογικά τα πήγε αρκετά καλά με δυο έγκυρες προσπάθειες, κατεβαίνοντας σωστά.

*Φούντας Σπύρος , 85 κιλά, 1 έγκυρη προσπάθεια στα 160 κιλα
*Εδώ θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε την μια και μοναδική προσπάθεια του Φούντα Σπύρου, η οποία ήταν και έγκυρη. Ο Σπύρος απλά για τη συμμετοχή και για την υποστήριξη της διοργάνωσης έκανε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.  :03. Thumb up: 

*Στυλιανίδης Ματθαίος , 77 κιλά, 3 έγκυρες προσπάθειες στα 150,160 & 165 κιλα* 
Ο Στυλιανίδης Ματθαίος σχετικά ο πιο αδύνατος και πιο ελαφρύς αθλητής, με ωραία εκτέλεση της κίνησης έκανε τρεις έγκυρες προσπάθειες. Είναι αθλητής που με την παρουσία του ενθαρρύνει και τους νεότερους και μικρότερους να μπαίνουν στη διαδικασία της συμμετοχής σε μια εκδήλωση αθλητισμού που δεν θα πρέπει να βλέπουν ανταγωνιστικά!!!

----------


## NASSER

*Γκιόκας Χρήστος ,100,5 κιλα, ο αθλητής με την μεγαλύτερη ηλικία (60) με 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 150, 160,170 κιλα
*Ο κύριος Χρήστος είναι ο άνθρωπος που μας παραχώρησε τον μηχανισμό ανύψωσης στη κίνηση του σκουώτ και τον ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα γιαυτό. Επίσης ο μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά στη διοργάνωση κατάφερε να κάνει τρεις πετυχημένες προσπάθειες και πιστεύω θα μπορούσε και να σηκώσει περισσότερα αν ήθελε. Η συμμετοχή του δίνει πολλά μηνύματα προς όλους και τον ευχαριστούμε ξανά για την υποστήριξη του!!!*

Ρομπέρτο Κατινάς, 87 κιλα, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 150, 160,170 κιλα
*Είναι το μέλος *Roberto Katinas*  που έκανε ωραία εκτέλεση του σκουώτ με τρεις πετυχημένες προσπάθειες! 

*Γιάννης Γιαννακίδης 120 κιλα, 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 170 & στα 180 και μια αποτυχημένη στα 190*
Ο Γιάννης είναι από τους αθλητές που μου άρεσαν. Πολύ καλή εκτέλεση με δυο πετυχημένες προσπάθειες και τα έδωσε όλα στη τρίτη προσπάθεια. Ελπίζουμε να τον ξαναδούμε!

----------


## NASSER

*Γκιόκας Αντώνης, 123,6 κιλά, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 180, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 190 και η τελευταία προσπάθεια επιτυχημένη στα 190
*Ο Αντώνης, γιος του κύριου Χρήστου Γκιόκα, μας έκανε την τιμή να τον δούμε να συμμετάσχει μαζί με τον πατέρα του, στέλνοντας επίσης πολλά μηνύματα! Είχε εν τέλη δυο πετυχημένες και μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια. Τον ευχαριστούμε για τη συμμετοχή του και εύχομαι πατέρα και γιο να τους δούμε ξανά από κοντά!!
*
Συρακόπουλος Πέτρος, 88 κιλα, επιτυχημένες στα 180 & 190, αποτυχημένη στα 195
*Ο Πέτρος αξιόλογος αθλητής με πολύ ωραία εκτέλεση είχε δυο πετυχημένες προσπάθειες!!*

Κάλκα Γρηγόρης, 89 κιλα, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 195 κιλα, 2 αποτυχημένες στα 205
*Ο Γρηγόρης μπήκε αμέσως στα βαθιά με μια πετυχημένη στα 195 και δεν κατάφερε να ανεβάσει το ρεκόρ του.Αξιόλογο είναι να βλέπουμε αθλητές όπως ο Πέτρος και ο Γρηγόρης, αλλά όπως και άλλοι αθλητές να προσπαθούν να ξεπεράσουν τον εαυτό τους με το χειροκρότημα του κόσμου και αυτό μας ευχαριστεί ιδιαίτερα γιατί τιμά τον θεσμό του event που όλοι το βλέπουν σαν χαρμόσυνη εκδήλωση αθλητισμού και άποψη μου, αυτό πρέπει να μείνει.

----------


## NASSER

*Mητσιάδης Γιάννης , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 170, 185 & 195
*Ο Γιάννης ήταν ένα από τα πρόσωπα που εντυπωσίασαν, καθώς μετά από αξιόλογη προσπάθεια στις επαναλήψεις κατάφερε τρεις επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες μέχρι τα 195 κιλά.
*
Κονδύλης Λευτέρης, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 185 και 195, αποτυχημένη στα 200
*Καλός αθλητής με αρκετή δύναμη για το σωματότυπο του*!!
**
Δελιαλης Παρμενιών, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 185 και 195, αποτυχημένη στα 205
*Επίσης καλός αθλητής, προσπαθούσε να εκτελεί σύμφωνα με τα παραγγέλματα του προπονητή, όπως ακολουθούν στο αγώνισμα του δυναμικού τριάθλου.Επίσης είναι μέλος του φόρουμ,*ParmenDee 

Περεντής Παναγιώτης , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 180, 190 & 200
*Είχε ωραία εκτέλεση. Επίσης από την ομάδα δυναμικού τριάθλου!

Είχαμε αρκετά παιδιά που ήταν από την ομάδα δυναμικού τριάθλου. Η εκτέλεση των ασκήσεων τους είχαν κάποια δυσκολία καθώς γινόταν όπως ορίζουν οι κανονισμοί τους, με παράγγελμα.

----------


## NASSER

*Κοσόβιτς Ιγκόρ, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 185,195, 205
*Δυνατός αθλητής για το σωματότυπο του, έκανε τις 3 προσπάθειες γνωρίζοντας τα όρια του.*

Γαλιώτος Απόστολος, 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 195 και στα 210
*Ο Αποστόλης επίσης γνώριζε τις δυνατότητες του και επέλεξε να σταματήσει μετά την δεύτερη πετυχημένη του προσπάθεια στα 210 κιλά.*

Αλεξόπουλος Κώστας, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 200,210,220
*Ο Κώστας συμπαθής αθλητής, γνωστός από το προηγούμενο Άτλας. Δουλεύει σκληρά και το αποτέλεσμα τον δικαιώνει. Ανέβηκε με επιτυχία μέχρι τα 220 κιλά.*

Χατζηγιαννάκης Άρης, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 200,210,220
*Ο Άρης καλός αθλητής με καλές επιδόσεις για τον σωματύτυπο του. Είχε  πετυχημένες προσπάθειες ακολουθώντας μάλιστα τα παραγγέλματα σύμφωνα με το άθλημα του δυναμικού τριάθλου.*

Βαρβέρης Μανος, επιτυχημένες στα 205,215,225
*Ο Μάνος είναι αθλητής που εντυπωσίαζε τόσο για τη δύναμη του όσο και για την ηρεμία με  την οποία εκτελούσε τις προσπάθειες του. Αγαπημένος αθλητής του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου  :01. Smile: *

Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος, επιτυχημένες στα 210,230, αποτυχημένη στα 240
*Ο Χαράλαμπος ήταν ο νικητής συνόλου στις τρεις κινήσεις. Δυνατός αθλητής που πάλεψε μέχρι το τέλος όλες τις προσπάθειες του. Στα σκουώτ έφτασε μέχρι τα 230 με αποτυχία στα 240. Ωστόσο ήταν αρκετά να του δώσουν έπειτα τη νίκη συνόλου.*

Κόης Βαγγέλης , επιτυχημένες στα 220, 240, αποτυχημένη στα 250
*Ο Βαγγέλης γνωστός αθλητής από προηγούμενες συμμετοχές του στο Άτλας. Γνωστός για τη δύναμη του κατάφερε να έχει πετυχημένη προσπάθεια στα 240 κιλά περισσότερα από την προηγούμενη διοργάνωση. *

Λιούρας Νάσος, επιτυχημένες στα 220,230,240 
*Ο Νάσος εκτελούσε με ιεροτελεστία τις ασκήσεις. Επίσης αρκετά δυνατός. Πέτυχε και στις τρεις προσπάθειες φτάνοντας τα 240 κιλά.

----------


## NASSER

Φτάνοντας στο τέλος των MAX REPS SQUAT είχαμε την εξής τριάδα υψηλότερων προσπαθειών*

Στην 3η θέση o Νίκος Τριανταφύλλου με επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 205, 220, 240
*Επιτυχία στα 240 κιλά τα οποία αρκετοί προσπάθησαν αλλά δεν κατάφεραν να σηκώσουν*

Στην 2η θέση των MAX REPS SQUAT o Παπαδόπουλος Κώστας με επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 230, 240, 245
*Ίσως ο πιο εντυπωσιακός αθλητής της διοργάνωσης, καθώς είχε άψογη εκτέλεση και αναλογικά σήκωσε το τριπλάσιο βάρος του σώματος του.
Νικητής και του συνόλου κιλών στη κατηγορία -90 κιλά!!




*Συγχαρητήρια στον νικητής της κατηγορίας MAX REPS SQUAT o Nίκος Σαμαράς, με 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειας στα 250 & 265
*Τον γνωρίσαμε στο 3ο Άτλας αρκετά ελαφρύτερο, αλλά από τότε συμμετάσχει ενεργά στο άθλημα του δυναμικού τριάθλου και έχει ακόμα υψηλότερους στόχους. Του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## vaggan

τρομερος ο παπαδοπουλος ολοκληρωμενος πολυ. πηρε μερος και στις επαναληψεις και στις μονες με τρομερες επιδωσεις σε σχεση με το βαρος του σαφως ηταν ειδη κουρασμενος οταν εκτελεστηκαν οι μαξ ρεπ θα ειχε σιγουρα μεγαλυτερα μεγιστα βαρη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nitri796

Καλησπέρα. Το άτλας εξελίσσεται σε καλό επίπεδο αλλά θέλει ακόμη πολλές βελτιώσεις. Καταρχάς, χαρίστηκαν σε πολλά άτομα προσπάθειες στο σκουότ όπου ήταν εμφανές πως δεν έπιαναν βάθος. Δεν νομίζω πως είναι τόσο δύσκολο να φανεί απο κάποιον εάν ήταν depth ή όχι. Εξάλλου, γι αυτό ήταν μαζί μας και ο Χρόνης Τραστόγιαννος, εγκεκριμένος κριτής Powerlifting. Επίσης, τα knee wraps μπορούν να προσθέσουν 20 ίσως και περισσότερα κιλά στο σκουότ και ήταν κάπως άνιση μάχη μεταξύ αυτών που φορούσαν και αυτών που δεν φορούσαν. Τέλος, η κατηγοριοποίηση των αθλητών, ανάλογα με το σωματικό βάρος, ήταν πολύ γενικευμένη. Δηλαδή ας πούμε δεν μπορώ εγώ που βγήκα τρίτος και έκανα 240 με τον Παπαδόπουλο που εκαν 245 σε 80 κάτι κιλά σωματικού βάρους, ή ο Άρης Χατζιγιαννάκης που κι αυτός αγωνίστηκε χωρίς wraps δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την 5άδα που εκτός του παπαδόπουλου, του ρίχναμε τουλάχιστον 12-13 κιλά. Για να είναι πιο κοντά στα πρότυπα του Powerlifting, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν σαφείς και άρρηκτοι κανόνες χωρίς εξαιρέσεις σχετικά με το βάθος στο squat, την κατηγοριοποίηση των αθλητών με wraps και αυτών χωρίς ή μόνο μία κατηγορία, την εκτέλεση του πάγκου με παύση σύμφωνη και αυτή στα πρότυπα των αγώνων Powerlifting και ίσως η προσθήκη 1-2 ακόμη κατηγοριών βάρους. Φυσικά καταλαβαίνουμε πως όλα αυτά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν με τη μια, ένα βήμα τη φορά θα ήταν το καταλληλότερο προς το πως είναι ένας επίσημος αγώνας Powerlifting.

----------


## NASSER

nitri796 δεν κατάλαβα ποιος αθλητής είσαι, αν θες μας το λες.
Συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζί σου αλλά επέτρεψε μου να σου πω πως η αυστηρότητα στη κρίση είναι έξω από το σκοπό της διοργάνωσης από όταν ξεκίνησε αυτή η προσπάθεια το 2011. Η διοργάνωση απευθυνόταν γενικά στα παιδιά που γυμνάζονται και ήταν μέλη της σελίδας μας. Φυσικά επιθυμία και καλοδεχούμενη είναι η συμμετοχή όποιου θελήσει και αγκαλιάζει τη διοργάνωση. 
Επομένως εξαρχής ορίζαμε στο πάγκο να εκτελείται πλήρη κίνηση ακουμπώντας η μπάρα στο στήθος και να παραμένει εφαπτόμενη η πλάτη και η μέση στο πάγκο όπως και τα πέλματα να ακουμπάνε στο έδαφος. Στο δυναμικό τρίαθλο είδαμε πως οι κανονισμοί απέχουν αρκετά!
Στα σκουωτ κάθισμα που να είναι τουλάχιστον κάθετο με τον μηρό να έρχεται σε παράλληλη θέση με το έδαφος. Το ότι το έκαναν με πιο αυστηρή εκτέλεση ορισμένοι, τιμή τους!!
Στις άρσεις θανάτου να εκτελείται η άσκηση με ξεκόλλημα της μπάρας από το έδαφος μέχρι να έρχονται οι ώμοι πίσω στην ορθή θέση και μετά να κατεβαίνει ομαλά η μπάρα στην αρχική θέση.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως έχει διαφορές από τους κανονισμούς του δυναμικού τριάθλου ή Powerlifting και δεν είχαμε εξαρχής τέτοια πρόθεση. 
Στο διαχωρισμό των κιλών συμφωνώ απόλυτα όπως δεν γνώριζα για τα knee wraps που χρησιμοποιείται, που είναι πραγματικά μεγάλη βοήθεια, επομένως και εκεί θα έπρεπε να μπουν κάποιοι κανονισμοί. 
Όσο ανεβαίνει σε συμμετοχές μια διοργάνωση, παράλληλα ανεβαίνει ο ανταγωνισμός και έπειτα προκύπτουν και τα παράπονα. Προσωπικά θα επιθυμούσα μόνο τη συμμετοχή σε φιλικό περιβάλλον και λιγότερες γκρίνιες. Με το να μην βγει κάποιος πρώτος, δεν χάνει τίποτα και δεν του κόβεται το νερό από το αυλάκι...

----------


## nitri796

. 
[/QUOTE]oσο ανεβαίνει σε συμμετοχές μια διοργάνωση, παράλληλα ανεβαίνει ο ανταγωνισμός και έπειτα προκύπτουν και τα παράπονα. Προσωπικά θα επιθυμούσα μόνο τη συμμετοχή σε φιλικό περιβάλλον και λιγότερες γκρίνιες. Με το να μην βγει κάποιος πρώτος, δεν χάνει τίποτα και δεν του κόβεται το νερό από το αυλάκι...[/QUOTE]

συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο. Ειμαι σιγουρος πως ο καθενας (η εστω η πλειοψηφια ) οπως κι εγω, ηρθαμε εκει για να καταρριψουμε καταρχας τα δικα μας ρεκορ και μετα να διεκδικησουμε καποια θεση.  :01. Smile:  To atlas σε γενικες γραμμες χρονο με το χρονο γινεται ολο και καλυτερο και αυτο ειναι που μετραει. Εγω απλως παρεθεσα καποια πραγματα που θα πρεπει να ειπωθουν διοτι ορισμενοι απο τους αθλητες που αγωνιστικαν και δεν ειναι μελη σε καποιο σωματειο δυναμικου τριαθλου, πιθανως να θελουν στο μελλον να θελουν να παρουν μερος και σε καποιους επισημους ακομη κα ιδιεθνεις αγωνες, οποτε θα εινα ισε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο προετοιμασμενοι. Αυτα απο εμενα, εγω και το Ελληνικο Σωματειο Δυναμικου Τριαθλου θα συνεχισουμε να στηριζουμε το Ατλας ωστε να μεγαλωνει σαν event και θεσμος χρονο με το χρονο. 

Νικος Τριανταφυλλου  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Καλά έκανες Νίκο και τα παρέθεσες για να λύνονται απορίες και να ακούγεται και η άλλη πλευρά και να μην μένουν τα παράπονα αλλά η συμμετοχή!

Να αναφέρω και ένα εν μέρη παράπονο που εκφράστηκε... γιατί δεν είχατε δώρα-έπαθλα στους νικητές? Τα δώρα τις προηγούμενες χρονιές ήταν χορηγίες από εταιρείες και φίλους. Φέτος είχαμε την ευγενική χορηγία των κυπέλλων, μεταλλίων και μπλουζάκια.
Δεν μπήκε κανένα εισιτήριο και κανένα κόστος συμμετοχής, επομένως δεν υπάρχουν έσοδα ούτε καλύφτηκαν άλλα έξοδα μέχρι να πραγματοποιηθεί η διοργάνωση.

----------


## nitri796

Οχι εδω διαφωνω απολυτα με το παραπονο αυτό. Στους Ευρωπαικους Αγωνες στη Γεωργια, τα παιδια θα πρεπει να δωσουν 60 ευρω για τη συμμετοχη τους στους αγωνες, κατι που γινεται σε ολους τους επισημους αγωνες, καθε ομοσπονδιας. Δεν ειστε υποχρεωμενοι να κανετε τετοια δωρα τα οποια ζημιωνουν εασς τους ιδιους, εκτος κι αν προσφερθει χορηγος. Αυτα που εξεφρασα εγω δεν ειναι παραπονα, διοτι για παραδειγμα ο Νικος που βγηκε πρωτος πιθανοτατα να εβγιανε πρωτος και χωρις wraps. Ηταν καποιες προτασεις ωστε το ΑΤΛΑΣ να προσεγγισει σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο τα powerlifting standards και να γινει ακομη πιο γνωστο!

----------


## vaggan

το ατλας δεν ειναι καποιος επισημος αγωνας παουερλιφτινγκ πας εκει για να περασεις καλα φυσικα οι οποιες επιδωσεις καλοδεχουμενες αλλα δεν θα ψυρισεις τωρα γιατι καποιος δεν κατεβηκε 2 εκατοστα χαμηλοτερα απο τον αλλον και εχασε  την κουπα και για να λεμε τα πραματα με το ονομα τους πολλοι το εχετε δει επαγγελματικα το ολο θεμα αλλα σκεφτητε λιγο το να συναγωνιζεστε εσεις παουερλιφτερ απλα αθλουμνους γυμναστηριων ειναι σαν να κλεβετε εκκλησια δειξτε λοιπον λιγη καταννοηση και επιηκεια :02. Welcome:

----------


## nitri796

δεν με καταλαβες φιλε μου. Πρεπει ολοι να κοιτανε στα ισα ολους, εξαλλου ειδες πως ο πρωτος στο συνολο δεν ειναι powerlifter. Γιατι να μην εξελιχθει το ατλας παραπανω με διεθνους επιπεδου κανονες ωστε να γινει και πιο διαδεδομενο σαν αθλημα; Σε διαβεβαιωνω πως κανεις απο εμας απο το σωματιο του EΣΔΤ
πηγαμε με σκοπο την κουπα η τα μεταλλια, ολοι πηγαμε για να καταρριψουμε προσωπικα μας ρεκορ και ορισμενα παιδια ως προβα generale για τους Ευρωπαικους αγωνες τον Απριλιο. Μεσω του Ατλας μπορει το powerlifting να γινει αρκετα διαδεδομενο στην Ελλαδα και γιατι οχι bodybuilders και απλοι ασκουμενοι στο γυμναστηριο να συμμετασχουν σε επησιμους αγωνες.

----------


## NASSER

Νίκο δείχνεις θετικό ενδιαφέρον για την διοργάνωση και όπως εσύ έτσι και άλλοι θέλουν να δουν πιο επίσημη τη διοργάνωση του Άτλας. Απλά το Άτλας δεν είναι καμία επίσημη διοργάνωση και δεν είχε τέτοιες προθέσεις. Το σωματείο του EΣΔΤ δημιουργήθηκε για να επισημοποιήσει αυτό που αναφέρεις και εμείς το υποστηρίζουμε. Εύχομαι μελλοντικά να προκύψει πρόοδος στο νέο άθλημα του δυναμικού τριάθλου και παράλληλα να αναπτυχθούν σύλλογοι και πιο επίσημες διοργανώσεις. 
Το Άτλας προς το παρόν δεν είναι επίσημη διοργάνωση και δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση να διεκδικεί κύρος διοργάνωσης. Αρεσκόμαστε να βλέπουμε πως έχει ενδιαφέρον για τον φιλικό περιβάλλον και για την ιδεολογία  με την οποία ξεκίνησε.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^^+1000 :03. Thumb up: 

Aν σοβαρεψει πολυ το Ατλας απο πολλες πλευρες(κανονες powerlifting κτλ κτλ),θα χαθει κι η φιλοσοφια με την οποια ξεκινησε.

Θα χαθει αυτο το φιλικο και παρειστικο κλιμα με ο,τι συνεπαγεται.

----------


## Mathew147

Πιστεύω ότι σε ένα τέτοιο event οι περισσότεροι έχουν σκοπό να σπάσουν τα δικά τους PR και να πάρουν μια εμπειρία ενός έστω και ανεπίσημου powerlifting αγώνα. Δεν βλέπω γιατί οι σοβαροί κανόνες θα χαλάσουν το κλίμα. Ίσα ίσα. Εδώ θυμάμαι, χωρίς παρεξήγηση ότι όταν λέγαν για τους κανόνες του squat οι κριτές ο ένας έλεγε ο μηρός παράλληλος με το έδαφος και ο άλλος έλεγε η γραμμή μεταξύ του γόνατος και της λεκάνης να είναι παράλληλη με το έδαφος. Το να λένε διαφορετικά πράγματα οι κριτές πιστεύω είναι ανεπίτρεπτο όσο ανεπίσημος και να είναι ο αγώνας. Γενικά δεν πιστεύω οτι η πιο σοβαρή οργάνωση θα χαλάσει το κλίμα. Οι αθλητές με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα βλέπουν ο ένας τον άλλον. Άπλα θα είναι ξεκάθαροι οι κανόνες όσον αφορά τα knee wraps,τις 3 κινήσεις κτλ και θα υπάρχουν λιγότερες διαφωνίες.

----------


## nitri796

Καλα δεν ειπαμε στο squat να φτανει ο κολος μεχρι το εδαφος αλλα να μην χαριζονται και ακυρες προσπαθειες  :01. Smile:  . Eξαλλου οπως το βλεπω εγω, οταν χαριζεται μια προσπαθεια σε εναν, πιθανως αυτο να ενοχλησει αλλους και απο εκει να ξεκινησουν χειροτερες αντιδρασεις, κατι το οποιο δεν εγινε φυσικα γιατι θελω να πιστευω πως οι περισσοτεροι ηρθαν ξαναλεω για να περασουν καλα και να καταρριψουν δικα τους προσωπικα ρεκορ! Τωρα οσο για την επισημοτητα, δεν βλεπω το λογο γιατι να μην γινουν λιγο πιο αυστηρα τα πραγματα. Δεν πιστευω οτι θα χαλασει το φιλικο κλιμα αν γινει κατι τετοιο. Στους επισημους αγωνες powerlifting που εγιναν το διημερο 21,22/12 απο το ΕΣΔΤ, υπηρχαν αρκετοι αθλητες που πηραν μερος και το κλιμα ηταν οικογενειακο! Αυτα απο εμενα  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

> *
> 2.* Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες για τα γόνατα (knee wraps) , αλλά όχι φόρμες powerlifting (lifting suits).
> Όσον αφορά τις άρσεις θανάτου, επιτρέπονται ιμάντες (straps) μόνο στις Επαναλήψεις και όχι στις μονές
> *
> 4.* Στις κατηγορίες με τις μέγιστες επαναληψεις όσες επαναλήψεις γίνονται με κακή εκτέλεση από τον διαγωνιζόμενο δεν θα προσμετρούνται στο σύνολο των επαναλήψεων που θα πραγματοποιήσει ο κάθε αθλητής , σε συνεννόηση με την κριτική επιτροπή.
> *
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> *4α . Ο μηρός του αθλητή *στην κίνηση του Squat* πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερος ή έστω παράλληλος με το έδαφος αλλιώς ο αθλητής θα ακυρώνεται ή δεν θα μετριέται η συγκεκριμένη επανάληψη
> ...


Αυτοί είναι οι πιο ''αυστηροί'' κανόνες που τέθηκαν πριν τη διοργάνωση. Δεν έχουν υπερβολές και έχουν μια ελαστικότητα. Οι συμμετέχοντες θα μπορούσαν να προέρχονται από οποιονδήποτε χώρο-άθλημα και γιαυτό δεν θέσαμε τους πιο αυστηρούς κανόνες δυναμικού τριάθλου.
Τώρα το να προσβάλουμε και να λέμε πως οι κριτές δεν συμφωνούσαν μεταξύ τους, προσβάλλει και όλη τη διοργάνωση!! Έπειτα δεν υποχρεώθηκε κανένας στο να συμμετάσχει και να συμβάλλει. Και λίγος σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει...

----------


## Mathew147

Δεν ήθελα να γίνω ασεβής αν όντως αυτό έδειξα. Πιστεύω πως η οργάνωση είναι αρκετά καλή και γίνεται καλύτερη κάθε χρόνο. 

Απλά ήθελα να πω οτι οι παραπάνω κανόνες ώστε να γίνει πιο δίκαιος ο αγώνας δεν είναι απαραίτητα κάτι κακό. Αυτο με τα knee wraps στους κανόνες δεν το είχα δει οπότε οκ το παίρνω πίσω. 

Όσο για αυτό που είπα για τους κριτές, γενικά κάναν αρκετά καλά τη δουλειά τους. Απλά θυμήθηκα ένα περιστατικό που δεν μου είχε κάνει καλή εντύπωση. Όσα λιγότερα τέτοια γίνονται τόσο το καλύτερο. Εδώ τέτοια γίνονται σε διεθνής αγώνες powerlifting δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω όλη τη διοργάνωση. Γενικά ήταν πολύ ωραία και μακάρι να γίνονταν πιο πολλά τέτοια events

----------


## Muscleboss

Η καλοπροαίρετη κριτική και οι προτάσεις προς βελτίωση είναι ευπρόσδεκτες, ειδικά όταν προέρχονται από αθλητές που συμμετέχουν στο Ατλας. Από διοργάνωση σε διοργάνωση σκοπός είναι να βελτιωνόμαστε και για το επόμενο Ατλας θα εξεταστούν οι απόψεις που εκφράστηκαν. 

Είναι φυσικό και επόμενο όσο το επίπεδο του διαγωνισμού ανεβαίνει, η απαίτηση για αυστηρότητα των κριτηρίων να αυξάνεται. Σεβόμενοι την προσπάθεια των αθλητών αλλά και την ιδιαιτερότητα ενός "ανεπίσημου" διαγωνισμού που σκοπό έχει τη συνάντηση φίλων, αθλητών και το θέαμα, πιστέυω ότι θα συνεχίσουμε να βελτιωνόμαστε στη διατήρηση αυτής της ισορροπίας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα μπορούσαμε αν θέλαμε απο το πρώτο Άτλας να εφαρμόσουμε ακριβώς τις προυποθέσεις και κρητήρια επισήμων αγώνων παουερ λίφτινκ , η δυναμικού τριάθλου !! 
αλλα δεν ήταν αυτός ο στόχος , απο κεί και πέρα και γνώσεις και εμπειρία έχουμε να κάνουμε ενα αγώνα με πιο χαλαρά κρητήρια αλλα ίσα πρός όλους ενοείτε με απλή διαδικασία και εύκολα να κατανοηθεί και περισσότερο αυτη η διοργάνωση σαν μορφή ιβέντ , να προσελκίσει όσο το δυνατόν και ερασιτέχνες απλα αθλούμενους με βάρη χωρίς εμπειρία ιδιαίτερη , πέραν των βασικών αρχών των ασκήσεων 

και να το ευχαριστηθούν όλοι που θα συμμετέχουν .
Αυτό όμως με την εξέλιξη απο χρόνο σε χρόνο και με καλή διάθεση βελτιώσαμε απο την ροή τού αγώνα έως και τα εξασκητικά κιλά τις κατηγορίες και τα βασικά κρητήρια εκτέλεσης ασκήσεων 

απο κεί και πέρα στο ερώτημα πουτεθηκε σε προηγούμενα πόστ 




> Εδώ θυμάμαι, χωρίς παρεξήγηση ότι όταν λέγαν για τους κανόνες του squat οι κριτές ο ένας έλεγε ο μηρός παράλληλος με το έδαφος και ο άλλος έλεγε η γραμμή μεταξύ του γόνατος και της λεκάνης να είναι παράλληλη με το έδαφος. Το να λένε διαφορετικά πράγματα οι κριτές πιστεύω είναι ανεπίτρεπτο όσο ανεπίσημος και να είναι ο αγώνας.


εδω θα πώ και γω ότι εκτός του ότι ορίστηκε μια σταθερα στο όριο εγκυρότητας της κίνησης , που όταν λέμε παράλληλος ο μηρός και κάτω (οι αρσιβαρίστες που συνήθως κάνουν βαθυ το πάνε πιο χαμηλά ) συνήθως αυτο που φαίνετε είναι ο μηρός με τούς μυς και όταν ο μηριαίος μύς είναι παράλληλος , σε άλλους η λεκάνη πάει πιο χαμηλά σε άλλους πιο ψηλά , ανάλογα και με την μάζα των τετρακεφάλων 

δεν είπαμε να βγάζουμε και ακτινογραφία αλλα με το μάτι να δείχνει παράλληλα το επάνω μέρος του μηρού με το έδαφος !!

γι αυτο το λόγο και σε πολλες περιπτώσεις βγάζαμε άκυρες επαναλήψεις που δεν πληρούσαν τις προυποθέσεις , απλα και μόνο για να μην υπάρχει αδικία μεταξύ των συμμετεχόντων .

αλλιως δεν είχαμε κανένα λόγο ούτε να αδικήσουμε κάποιο παιδί ούτε θα είχαμε κανένα συμφέρον , αντίθετα το συμφέρον και εκείνο που επιδιώκουμε είναι να μείνουν όλοι ικανοποιημένοι και να το ευχαριστηθούν , γι αυτο και ακόμη και στο θέμα οργάνων των ασκήσεων και χώρου προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο 

γιατι τέτοιος εξοπλισμός παιδια ολυμπιακών προδιαγραφων δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα σε συνηθησμένα γυμναστήρια , αλλα ας είναι καλά οι φίλοι μας όπως πχ και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος που με τις γνωρημίες και τούς ανθρώπους της Αρσης Βαρών που μας εμπιστεύτηκαν κατ αρχήν και  έδωσαν όλα αυτα ώστε να γίνει ενας αγώνας υψηλών προδιαγραφών 
αυτα δεν τα παρέχουν εύκολα σε σωματεία άλλα πόσο μάλιστα σε μια ομάδα απο ένα φόρουμ ββ , γι αυτο και τούς ευχαριστούμε

----------


## LION

Ηλία καλά έκανες και διευκρίνησες ορισμένα πράγματα.
Αυτό που πρέπει να τονίσω είναι ότι οδηγός ήταν οι κανονισμοί powerlifting της IPF ,δείχνοντας κάποια ελαστικότητα σε όσους δεν ασχολούνται ως αθλητές του συγκεκριμένου αθλήματος.
 Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβε καλά ο φίλος ότι δεν μιλούσα για παράλληλη γραμμή γόνατου-άρθρωσης ισχύου,αλλά για το ότι η άρθρωση του ισχύου πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερα από το γόνατο,όπως αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο των κανονισμών.

----------


## beefmeup

εννοειται οτι οπως εγραψε κ ο Παναγιωτης απο πανω καθε κριτικη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη κ ευπροσδεκτη κυριως για τον λογο οτι μπορει να εχουν ξεφυγει καποια πραγματα ,κ ετσι να ληφθουν υπ'οψιν αν κ απο την αλλη πλευρα οπως εγραψε κ ο βαγγαν πιο πισω καπου καπου να εχουμε κατα νου οτι δεν ειναι καποια επισημη διοργανωση οποτε δεν ξερω κ κατα ποσο ευσταθει να αναλυουμε τους κανονες ξανα κ ξανα..
προσωπικα θα μεινω στο ποστ του Σαμαρα το οποιο με εκφραζει κ απολυτα μιας κ φετος το ευχαριστηθηκα περισοτερο απο περισυ ,πραγμα που για μενα σημαινει οτι κατι εγινε καλυτερα..




> Συγχαρητηρια για την διοργανωση, κυλησε πολυ ομαλα χωρις καθυστερησεις! Συγχαρητηρια επισης και σε ολους τους αθλητες που πηρανε μερος και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους θεατες που ηρθανε και μας ειδανε! Ητανε ο πιο διασκεδαστικος αγωνας που εχω λαβει μερος ποτε μου, φανταστικη ατμοσφαιρα, παρειστικη και χαλαρη, αλλα ταυτοχρονα υπηρχε και ενας ευγενης ανταγωνισμος αναμεσα μας! Αντε και του χρονου διιημερο να γινει γιατι προβλεπονται 200 συμμετοχες του χρονου!


Απο την δικη μου πλευρα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε οσους μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους ,οσους βοηθησαν με τον ενα η με τον αλλο τροπο ,τον χορηγο του event Σπυρο Μαραγκακη κ τον Αθλητη , τον Χρηστο Γκιοκα κ τον Οθωνα Μουρτιδη που μου εκαναν την ζωη πολυ πιο ευκολα μη το μαγικο μαραφετι που μας παραχωρησαν :01. Razz: , τον Χρονη Τραστογιαννο κ ολο το τημ του (ευχομαι τα καλυτερα) ,τον Νive κ τον κ.Τουλιατο που αφιλοκερδως ηρθαν να στηριξουν με την παρουσια τους το event κ τους τιμα καθως κ τους κριτες μας..
Επισης τον Γιωργο με τον Νασσερ που στην κυριολεξια μαζι με αυτους σηκωσαμε ολο το βαρος της διωργανωσης :01. Razz: 

Στο τελος ,τις ψυχες του event τον Παναγιωτη (Muscleboss) κ τον Κωστα (Polyneikos) που ο καθενας με τον δικο του τροπο ,προσωπικο χρονο κ προσπαθεια καταφεραν κ παλι φετος να μας δωσουν το Ατλας.

Καλα να ειμαστε κ για του χρονου παιδια κ ολα τα αλλα θα τα βρουμε :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

> Ηλία καλά έκανες και διευκρίνησες ορισμένα πράγματα.
> Αυτό που πρέπει να τονίσω είναι ότι οδηγός ήταν οι κανονισμοί powerlifting της IPF ,δείχνοντας κάποια ελαστικότητα σε όσους δεν ασχολούνται ως αθλητές του συγκεκριμένου αθλήματος.
>  Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβε καλά ο φίλος ότι δεν μιλούσα για παράλληλη γραμμή γόνατου-άρθρωσης ισχύου,αλλά για το ότι η άρθρωση του ισχύου πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερα από το γόνατο,όπως αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο των κανονισμών.


Eπιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω εδώ, πως πριν από κάθε είδος άσκησης (squat-dead lift-bench press) ο κύριος Γκολιάς ανέβαινε και έλεγε τους κανόνες προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων. Έλεγε συγκεκριμένα 1-2-3 αυτά είναι παιδιά προσέξτε τα για να μνη χάνετε δυνάμεις και κάνετε τσάμπα άκυρες (τουλάχιστον στις επαναλήψεις-το απόγευμα δεν ήμουν)....  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σε αυτή την κατηγορία είχαμε 29 συμμετοχές .*

*Τριανταφύλλου Νίκος, 1 αποτυχημένη και 1 επιτυχημένη στα 110 κιλα*




*Γκιόκας Χρήστος , 2 επιτυχημένες στα 110 & 115 και  1 αποτυχημένη στα 120 κιλα*







*Περέντης Παναγιώτης  , 2 επιτυχημένες στα 110 & 115*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κωνσταντινόπουλος Βασίλης , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 110, 115 & 120 κιλά


*



*
Στυλιανίδης Ματθαίος,  3 επιτυχημένες στα 110, 115 & 120 κιλά


*



*


Κοσόβιτς Ιγκόρ  3 επιτυχημένες στα 110, 120 & 125 κιλά



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κονδύλης Λευτέρης , 2 επιτυχημένες στα 120, 130 &  1 αποτυχημένη στα 135 κιλά

*




*Δελιάλης Παρμενίων , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 115,125 & 130*






*Κάλκα Γρηγόρης , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 120,130 & 1305*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καχιλέλης Παναγιώτης , 2 επιτυχημένες στα 130 & 140  κιλά

*


*


Χατζηγιαννάκης Άρης* *, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 133 & 145  κιλά, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 150


*


*

Παπαδόπουλος Κώστας , 2 επιτυχημένες στα 140 & 145 ( και μια αποτυχημένη στα 145)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Pina Toli, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 150 ,2 αποτυχημένες στα 160

*


*


Βαρβέρης Μανος , τρεις επιτυχημένες στα 135, 145 & 150

*

*

Γκιόκας Αντώνης, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 160 και 2 αποτυχημένες στα  170

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Λιούρας Νάσος , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 140,150 & 160

*



*

Αθανασόπουλος Δημήτρης , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 140,150 & 160


*



*
Σαμαράς Νίκος , 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 135,150 & 160


*

----------


## chro

> Δεν νομίζω πως είναι τόσο δύσκολο να φανεί απο κάποιον εάν ήταν depth ή όχι. Εξάλλου, γι αυτό ήταν μαζί μας και ο Χρόνης Τραστόγιαννος, εγκεκριμένος κριτής Powerlifting.


Η παρουσία μου στο Άτλας ήταν να εκπαιδεύσω την ομάδα για το Πανευρωπαϊκό σε συνθήκες αγώνα. Το depth δεν ήταν δική μου δουλειά καθώς ήμουν μπροστά στο πλατό και δε μπορούσα να το δω. Οι κριτές και τους ευχαριστώ πολύ έδειξαν την ειδική μεταχείριση που χρειάζονταν οι αθλητές του Πανευρωπαϊκού, ώστε να είναι δίκαιοι και αυστηροί και έλεγχαν το βάθος και ένα σωρό άλλα που δε μπορούσα να δω και με ενημέρωναν ενδελεχώς κατ' ιδίαν. Για παράδειγμα δεν είδα στο Νίκο Τριανταφύλλου, ότι κατά την πίεση πάγκου η μπάρα ακούμπησε το ρακ, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι αθλητής πρέπει να κάτσει πιο μπροστά στον πάγκο. Οι κριτές όμως που το είδαν με ενημέρωσαν αμέσως.
Εγώ ήμουν κυρίως υπεύθυνος σα κεντρικός για τα παραγκέλματα και την οπτική επαφή. Κάποιοι αθλητές λοιπόν, δε διασταύρωναν το βλέμα τους με το δικό μου ώστε να δώσω σήμα. Δε θα ξεχάσω ότι ο Άρης Χατζηγιαννάκης έκανε υπερπροσπάθεια στο squat, σωστή τεχνικά προσπάθεια, σταθεροποιήθηκε, αλλα παρασύρθηκε από τον ενθουσιαμό και δε διασταύρωσε το βλέμα του για να πω ρακ. Αυτό σε αγώνα έξω θα μας κοστίσει πολύ. 
Πολλοί αθλητές του Πανευρωπαϊκού έκαναν περισσότερες άκυρες προσπάθειες από όσες φαντάζεστε και το κατάλαβα εγώ και οι κριτές. Δε το ανακοινώναμε δημόσια για να μη μπερδέψουμε όλους τους άλλους. Φαινομενικά αγωνίζονταν με τους κανόνες του Ατλας, αλλά είχα το feedback που χρειαζόμουν για τις λεπτομέρειες από τους κριτές και άλλωστε τους ευχαρίστηκα προσωπικά στον αγώνα που ασχολήθηκαν ειδικά με εμάς.
Δυστιχώς δεν είμαστε ακόμα αρκετά έμπειροι (διοργανωτές- αθλητές) στο αγωνιστικό powerlifting και χρειαζόμαστε και την τύχη με το μέρος μας γιατί δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για πολλούς αγώνες και εξάσκηση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βελούδος Γιάννης, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 160 , 2 αποτυχημένες στα 180

*


*

Παντελαίος Γιάννης, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 150 & 160, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 170


*


*

Μητσιάδης Γιάννης, , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 140,150 & 160
*

----------


## Polyneikos

** Eπειδή γνωρίζω το ενδιαφέρον όσων έχουν παίξει αλλά και του φιλικού τους περιβάλλοντος στο να δουνε καποιες φωτογραφίες, προσπαθώ να ανεβάζω το φωτορεπορτάζ σύμφωνα με την ροή του Atlas,εχωντας ρίξει το βάρος εκεί την πρώτη εβδομάδα μετά την ολοκλήρωση του Event.

Δεν εχω παραλείψει να κάνω μια εκτενή αναφορά στο πως είδα τα πράγματα και κυρίως να αναφερθώ σε πρόσωπα που είχαν σημαντική προσφορά με τον δικο τους τρόπο..

Μετα τις φωτογραφίες και πριν να ακολουθήσουν και κάποια βίντεο που θελουν περισσότερο χρόνο για την επεξεργασία τους ,θα τοποθετηθώ για ευχαριστίες ατόμων που συνεργαστήκαν, βοηθήσαν ,αλλά και εκτιμήσεις, προβληματισμούς αλλά απόψεις επί των θεμάτων που τίθενται.
Επιδιώκω προσωπικά την καλοπροαίρετη κριτική, καθώς είναι εκείνη που μας κάνει καλύτερους και εφόσον γενικά αυτη την διοργάνωση  δεν την αντιμετωπίζουμε εισπρακτικά, το μόνο που μας ικανοποιεί στο τέλος της βραδιάς , "όταν πέσει η σκόνη", είναι να έχει φύγει ο κόσμος ευχαριστημένος.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να το κάνουμε οσο το δυνατόν πιο συγκροτημένο και οργανωμένο ως event, με τα λίγα άτομα που είμαστε στο Team ( όσο "μεγαλώνει" ενα event , χρειάζονται και περισσότερες βοήθειες) χωρίς όμως να πάρει την μορφή ενός Επίσημου Πρωταθλήματος, γιατί κατ΄αρχήν δεν είμαστε και επίσημος φορέας.
Τα υπόλοιπα, στην συνέχεια.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καρυώτης Άκης, 2 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 160 & 175


*


*

Ντουμάζιος Βαγγέλης , 1 επιτυχημένη στα 180 και 2 αποτυχημένες στα 190


*


*

Τασιόπουλος Τάκης , 1 επιτυχημένη στα 180 και 2 αποτυχημένες στα 200


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαγγέλης Κόης, επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 190 και στα 200, αποτυχημένη στα 210

*

*

Αλεξόπουλος Κώστας ,επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 190 και στα 200, αποτυχημένη στα 210


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια ιδιαίτερη στιγμή του Atlas Challenge, η συμμετοχή του *Κώστα Δημου*, ο οποίος έκανε την 2η καλύτερη επίδοση στον πάγκο, 210 κιλά , αλλά λόγω μεγαλύτερου σωματικού βάρους, στην ισοπαλία πήρε την 3η θεση.
Σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι, ήρθε και αγωνίστηκε και δικαιωματικά κέρδισε το πιο ζεστό χειροκρότημα.



Ποιος είναι όμως ο Κώστας Δήμου;
Δεν σας κρύβω ότι έψαξα να τον αναζητήσω για να παραλάβει το μετάλλιο του, καθώς αποχώρησε πριν τις απονομες.


Από την ηλικία των 10 ετών ασχολείται με τον αθλητισμό με το άθλημα της υδατοσφαίρισης. 
Είχε αρκετές διακρίσεις σε συλλογικό επίπεδο αλλά και με την εθνική ομάδα. Κυριότερες εξ αυτών είναι:

1.Χάλκινο μετάλλιο στο Πανευρωπαϊκό πρωτάθλημα νέων το 1997 (Σλοβενία)
2. 6η θέση στο Πανευρωπαϊκό πρωτάθλημα αντρών το 2006
3. Πρωτάθλημα Ελλάδος το 2006 με την ομάδα του Εθνικού Πειραιώς
4. Κύπελλο Ελλάδος το 2005 με την ομάδα του Εθνικού Πειραιώς 
5. Φιναλίστ πρωταθλήματος το 2005 με την ομάδα του Εθνικού Πειραιώς 
6. Φιναλίστ κυπέλλου το 2006 με την ομάδα του Εθνικού Πειραιώς
7. Φιναλίστ πρωταθλήματος  το 2007 με την ομάδα του Εθνικού Πειραιώς
8. Φιναλίστ κυπέλλου το 2007 με την ομάδα του Εθνικού Πειραιώς

     Το 2009 είχε ένα αυτοκινητιστικό ατύχημα και από τότε είναι καθηλωμένος σε αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο. 
Το πόλο είχε τελειώσει για εκείνον και έψαχνε να βρει ένα άθλημα όπου να του αρέσει αφενός, αφετέρου να μπορεί να διακριθεί. 
Στόχος δεν είναι άλλος από μια διάκριση στην παραολυμπιάδα. Έτσι, το 2012 αποφάσισε να ασχοληθεί με την άρση βαρών σε πάγκο.  




*
Πλέον είναι πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος και μέλος της εθνικής ομάδας στην κατηγορία των +107 κιλών με συνεχώς ανοδική πορεία.* 
Πρόσφατα στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στο Dubai κατέλαβε την 7η θέση στην κατηγορία του, κάτι που του δίνει το δικαίωμα πρόκρισης για την παραολυμπιάδα που πραγματοποιείται το 2016 στο Ρίο.

----------


## NASSER

Στη κίνηση του πάγκου δεν χωράνε σχολιασμοί, αλλά περίμενα πως και πως να ξαναδώ τις προσπάθειες του Κώστα Δήμα, που πραγματικά έκλεψε τις εντυπώσεις. Ενημερώθηκα και από την παρέα που τον συνόδεψε για το παρελθόν του ως αθλητής και είμαι περήφανος που είχαμε την χαρά να τον δούμε να διαγωνίζεται στο event.
Η άνεση που σήκωνε τα κιλά είναι αυτό που θα θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά! Πιστεύω αν ήθελε να σηκώσει περισσότερα θα το έκανε άνετα! 
Εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία στους στόχους του και να τον ξαναδούμε στη παρέα μας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kουντούρης Χαράλαμπος , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 180. 200 & 210

*





*


Πιζάρρο Άλεξ , μια επιτυχημένη προσπάθεια στα 260 κιλά.


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΑΧ Bench Press

*Την απονομή έκαναν ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος,* ο κ. *Γιώργος Παρασκευόπουλος*, ο *Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου* καθώς και το team του Bodybuilding.gr Που ήταν βοηθοί στις προσπάθειες σε όλο το event και είναι άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων, ο *Διονύσης Beefmeup*, o *Nάσσερ* και ο *Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος
*
















Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι την 2η καλύτερη επίδοση είχαν οι *Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος* και ο *Δήμου Κώστας* με 210 αλλά λόγω μεγαλύτερου σωματικού βαρους ο Δήμου πήρε την 3η θεση.

Ο *Κώστας Δήμου* αξίζει μια ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς που θα γίνει στην πορεία του αφιερώματος στο ΑΤΛΑΣ, δεν παρέλαβε το μετάλλειο του γιατί έπρεπε να φύγει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το αντιληφθηκαμε στην ροή του αγώνα για του το δώσουμε άμεσα
Είμαστε σε επαφή και θα του το παραδώσουμε προσωπικά.
Τον ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή του ιδιαίτερα! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις* Αρσεις Θανάτου MAX REP* συμμετείχαν *17 αθλητές*

*
Στυλιανίδης Ματθαίος, 1 επιτυχημένη στα 190 και 2 αποτυχημένες στα 200 κιλα

*


*

Κονδύλης Λευτέρης, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 180 και 2 επιτυχημένες στα 190 & 200 κιλα

*


*

Κατινάς Ρομπέρτο, 3 επιτυχημένες στα 170 , 190 και 200


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κάλκα Γρηγόρης, 3 επιτυχημένες στα 185, 195, 205 κιλά


*


*


Κοσόβιτς Ιγκόρ, 3 επιτυχημένες στα 190, 200 & 205


*


*

Γιαννακίδης Γιάννης, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 200, 210 και 1 αποτυχημένη στα 225


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δελιάλης Παρμενίων, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 190, 2 επιτυχημένες στα 200 & 210

*


*


Τριανταφύλλου Νίκος , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 210, 225 & 240


*

*


Αλεξόπουλος Κώστας , 2 επιτυχημένες στα 230 & 240, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 250

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Περεντής Παναγιώτης ,* *3 επιτυχημένες στα 210, 225 & 240

*



*

Λιούρας Νάσος,*  *3 επιτυχημένες στα 220, 240 & 260


*




*Χατζηγιαννάκης Άρης, 3 επιτυχημένες στα 220, 240 & 260


*

----------


## NASSER

Φορτώθηκαν αρκετά κιλά στις άρσεις θανάτου...  :01. Smile: 
Προσωπικά θαύμασα όλες τις προσπάθειες των παιδιών Ξεκινώντας από τον Στυλιανίδη Ματθαίο που ήταν ο πιο ελαφρύς και αναλογικά σήκωσε μεγάλο βάρος μέχρι και τον νικητή Σαμαρά Νίκο που είδα πλέον και από κοντά να χρησιμοποιεί ωραία τεχνική!
Περιμένουμε να τους δούμε όλους συνολικά και στα βιντεάκια που έρχονται μετά την παρουσίαση με το φωτογραφικό υλικό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαγγέλης Κόης, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 250,260 & 270

*


*

Μάνος Βαρβέρης, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 250,265 & 270


*

*

Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος, 3 επιτυχημένες προσπάθειες στα 240,260 & 275

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παπαδόπουλος Κώστας , 3 επιτυχημένες στα 265, 272,5 & 277,5

*










*
Νίκος Σαμαράς , 2 αποτυχημένες στα 270 & 285, 1 αποτυχημένη στα 300

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜAX Deadlift

*Απονομή απο τους *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο* και *Γιώργο Τουλιάτο

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aπονομή στους νικητές των κατηγοριών MAX Reps Overall -90kg & MAX Reps Overall -90kg

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον αγώνα έγινε επίδειξη και από τον Junior *Γιώργο Μπαλάσκα*, που αγωνίζεται στους πανπαίδες του Πανελληνίου!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφου λοιπόν ολοκλήρωσα το αφιέρωμα με τις φωτογραφίες του Atlas Challenge, θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε κάποια πρόσωπα αλλά και σχόλια - παρατηρήσεις για την διοργάνωση που πιθανόν να χρείζουν βελτίωσης ή και αλλαγών.

Ας ξεκινήσω σε αυτό το ποστ με τα πρόσωπα:

Κατ΄αρχήν να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*, ο οποίος όχι μόνο αγκάλιασε εξαρχής την ιδέα των ΑΤΛΑΣ και διοργάνωσε στο ιστορικό του γυμναστήριο τα πρώτα 2 Ατλας το 2011 και το 2012 , παράλληλα υπήρξε και αρωγός  με τις δημόσιες σχέσεις του για τα επόμενα ,τόσο στο ΟΑΚΑ και στον Πανελλήνιο. 
Μπήκε μπροστά με τις προσωπικές του γνωριμίες στο να μας εξασφαλίσει τους χώρους, μας εμπιστεύεται θαρρώ αλλά τίποτα δεν θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχε  ο σεβασμός που του έχουν όλοι από όλους τους αθλητικούς χώρους.

Φετος θα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε  ιδιαίτερα την Ομοσπονδία Αρσης Βαρών , τον Πανελλήνιο αλλα και τον κ. *Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο*, αντιπρόεδρο της Ομοσπονδίας Αρσης Βαρών  που μας παραχώρησαν δωρεάν τον ιστορικο χώρο του Πανελληνίου αλλά και για την γενικότερη τεχνική τους υποστήριξη καθότι σαφώς πιο έμπειροι σε διοργανώσεις.

Τους μόνιμους πλεον κριτές των Ατλας, μαζί με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, τον *Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου* και τον *Χρήστο Γκολιά*, διεθνή κριτή της IFBB, που δίνουν το δικό τους στίγμα σε κάθε διοργάνωση. 
Με τον Ηλία, γνωστό για τις πλάκες του, που στα δύσκολα μέχρι και βοηθός μπαίνει από πίσω, αφήνωντας την θέση του κριτή, ενω ο Χρήστος πασχίζει σε κάθε διοργάνωση να είναι ενημερωμένος για τους κανονισμούς, και με την ηρεμία που τον χαρακτηρίζει να  κατατοπίζει αλλά και να διαφωτίζει τυχόν απορίες κατά την διάρκεια του αγώνα!

*Το team του Bodybuilding.gr!* Τι να πώ για αυτά τα παιδιά....
Oι συνήθεις ύποπτοι, που πραγματικά δίνουν όλη τους την ενέργεια (και όχι μονο την ημέρα του αγώνα, το event θέλει προεργασία, προσωπική επιβάρυνση κτλ) στην ουσία για να περάσουν όλοι καλά και να εξασφαλιζεται η όσο το δυνατόν πιο άρτια διοργάνωση.
Ο Διονύσης *(beefmeup)*, o *Nάσσερ*, ο* Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος* ήταν οι βασικοί spotters του αγώνα, με πολλές δυνάμεις, για ένα event Που κράτησε συνολικά 10 ώρες ! RESPECT :03. Bowdown: 
O *Κώστας Rambo*, o *Τασος Metalhead*  η *Θεοδοσία*, ο *Στελιος (Mythonas)* ,σε διαφορετικά πόστα ο καθένας και να αλλάζουν ρόλους, στην προετοιμασία της αίθουσας, εγγραφές ,φωτογραφικές,καμερες, στην γραμματεία του αγώνα., βοήθησαν τα μέγιστα  :03. Clap: 

Το ιατρικό team που υποστήριξε αφιλοκερδώς το event, τον ιατρό * Τουλιάτο Γιώργο* καθώς και τον φυσικοθεραπευτή *Νίκο Βερώνη (Νive)*, φρόντισαν για την ασφάλεια των διαγωνιζόμενων αλλά και την κατοχύρωσή μας ως διοργανωτές..


Το *Eλληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου* και τον εκπρόσωπο του *Χρόνη Τραστόγιαννο*, οι οποιοι μας υποστηρίζουν σε κάθε διοργάνωση, τοσο με συμμετοχές όσο και με εξοπλισμό (πάγκους, μπάρες κτλ)

Τον κο *Γκιόκα Χρήστο* ο οποίος μας προσέφερε τον ανορθωτήρα για την μπάρα που ανεβοκατέβαινε στους ορθοστάτες του squat.
Συγκινητική επίσης η συμμετοχή του, ο γηραιότερος όλων των Ατλας, 60 χρονών!


Τα καταστήματα *Aθλητής* και *Xtreme Stores* αλλα και προσωπικά  τον *Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη* που ανέλαβαν τα εξοδα του Atlas (Κύπελλα, Μετάλλια, Μπλουζάκια) , δίνωντας μας την ευκαιρία για άλλη μια χρονιά να παρέχουμε στους αθλητές και τους θεατές ένα event χωρίς κάποια επιβάρυνση και παράλληλα  με κάποια αναμνηστικά ενθύμια.

Αnd *last but not least*, τον *Παναγιώτη Βίτσα,Muscleboss*, ο οποίος εκτός από εμπνευστής και ιδιοκτήτης του Bodybuilding.gr, δημιούργησε τον θεσμό του Atlas, επωμιζόμενος αρκετές φορές με προσωπικά έξοδα το κόστος των διοργανώσεων, αλλα λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων εκτός Ελλάδος,ήταν αδύνατον να παρευρεθεί στο φετινό. 
Μιλούσαμε ανελλιπώς όλους αυτούς τους μήνες, προσπαθώντας να βρούμε την τέλεια φόρμουλα για μια σωστή διοργάνωση και νομίζω ότι του αξίζουν τα εύσημα, ξέρω πόσο θα ήθελε να βρίσκεται μέσα στο ζεστό κλίμα του Αtlas, είμαι σίγουρος ότι εκείνη την μέρα η σκέψη του ήταν στον Πανελλήνιο!
Next time (ίσως παραδοσιακά τον Δεκέμβριο;  :01. Wink: )

----------


## NASSER

Ο *Κώστας (**Polyneikos)* ανέλυσε και έγραψε για όλους, αλλά είναι φανερό πως το μεγαλύτερο βάρος της διοργάνωσης έπεσε πάνω του. Όλοι ζήσαμε και απολαύσαμε μια διοργάνωση που ξεχωρίζει για το ζεστό και φιλικό περιβάλλον που όσοι γνωρίζουν δεν θέλουν να χάσουν!! Και αυτός ήταν και ο στόχος του Κώστα!!
Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά φίλε Κώστα, να είσαι πάντα καλά!! Το έργο σου είναι ανεκτίμητο και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πως ακόμα και τώρα εργάζεσαι και αφιερώνεις χρόνο στην καλύτερη παρουσίαση του Άτλας!!!
Υποσημείωση... ο Κώστας επεξεργάζεται τα βιντεάκια παρουσίασης του event τα οποία έχουν αρκετή δουλεία, ώστε να μην κουράζουν και να δώσουν όσο γίνεται πιο αντικειμενική αίσθηση τη ροή των προσπαθειών όσων συμμετείχαν!!

Ήδη όλοι ρωτάνε πότε θα είναι η επόμενη διοργάνωση του Άτλας και ήδη οι περισσότεροι κάνουν σχέδια για την επόμενη συμμετοχή και προετοιμασία! Υγεία να έχουμε όλοι και καλές προπονήσεις!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## raiden

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους οσους προανεφερες Κωστα γιατι η συμμετοχη και η βοηθεια τους ηταν πολυτιμη για να ολοκληρωθει ακομα μια τελεια διοργανωση και μαλιστα αφιλοκερδως . Πολλα συγχαρητηρια ομως και σ εσενα για την υπομονη , την ευγενεια και τον χαρακτηρα σου που παρεμεινε ακεραιος και με χιουμορ μεχρι το τελος . Υποδειγματικη μη κερδοσκοπικη διοργανωση στην Ελλαδα της κρισης ..Ευγε σε ολους τους συντελεστες και τους αθλητες .Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίος ο επίλογος και νομίζω πως χρειαζόταν σαν ελάχιστη αναγνώριση στούς ανθρώπους που μας στηρίζουν και ιδιαίτερα στον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* που τον ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενα πόστ , καθώς και στον *Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο* και όλα τα παιδια που βοήθησαν , απο το φόρουμ αλλα και τους γιατρούς φυσικοθεραπευτές *Γιώργο Τουλιάτο , Νίκο Βερώνη 
*
αλλα επειδη ενώ ο παπάς ευλογάει και τα γένια του , στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο *Κώστας Πολυνέικος* δεν ευλογάει τα δικά του , να πώ πως είναι η ψυχή της διοργάνωσης αλλα και γενικότερα τού φόρουμ , που με μεράκι και όρεξη δίνει σ αυτη την διοργάνωση όπως και μέσα στο φόρουμ 

είναι πολύπλευρη η προσφορά του σε όλους τούς τομείς και είναι βασικό για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή αλλα και βελτίωση απο χρόνο σε χρόνο του ιβέντ 
πραγματικά ακούραστος και το καλοκαίρι με πληροφόρησε αντι να ξεκουραστεί θα οργώσει τις κοσμοπολίτικές παραλίες για να βρεί ταλέντα κοπέλες για να πλαισιώσουν τις κατηγορίες φίτνες μόντελ και μπικικίνι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
καλό κουράγιο και δύναμη Κώστα και με χαρά να βοηθήσω όπου χρειαστείς  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Για να μην επαναλαμβάνω και εγώ κατεβατά ευχαριστιών, να αναφέρω μόνο τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που η επιτυχία του Άτλας οφείλεται κατά ένα μεγάλο βαθμό σε αυτόν, και τον Κώστα Polyneiko που χωρίς αυτόν φέτος δε θα γινόταν το Άτλας.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nive

Στον ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟ Κώστα αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια...όλοι έβαλαν ψυχή για να γίνει αυτό το event. 
Μπράβο σε όλους σας παιδιά!!! Στους κριτές,στους βοηθούς,στην γραμματεία,στους υπευθύνους του οπτικοακουστικού υλικού, στους ανθρώπους του Πανελληνίου που μας παραχώρησαν τον χώρο, στους χορηγούς... σε όλους αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο. 

Εγώ προσωπικά αν και έκατσα μέχρι το μεσημέρι λόγω υποχρεώσεων γούσταρα πολύ και δεν περίμενα τέτοια οργάνωση-θέληση και τόση ψυχή από τόσα άτομα. 
Μέχρι το επόμενο keep lifting!!!  :01. Razz: 

υ.γ. το επόμενο θα έχει πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο (προσωπική εκτίμηση)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο θέμα του Άτλας, όσον αφορά τις ατέλειες ή αν μπορούν κάποια πράγματα να διορθωθούν θα αναφέρω κάποια θέματα που είτε μου έχουν τεθεί είτε τα έχουμε εντοπίσει ως διοργανωτές.
*Από χρονιά σε χρονιά που το  Άτλας γίνεται ολοένα και πιο δημοφιλές και με περισσότερες συμμετοχές αλλά και θεατές, αντιμετωπίζουμε το θέμα της επάρκειας του χώρου και του χρόνου.*

*Όσον αφορά τον χώρο*, το προπονητήριο της Αρσης Βαρών του Πανελληνίου, αποδείχθηκε ότι είναι μικρό για τις ανάγκες του event, ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα των πλατό προθέρμανσης που συγκεντρωνόταν πολύς κόσμος , χώρος που ανήκει αποκλειστικά στους αθλητές αλλά και σε θεατές που δεν είχαν κάθισμα να κάτσουν και ήταν όρθιοι.
Την επόμενη φορά εξετάζεται ο χώρος να είναι για τους θεατές υπό μορφή κερκίδας, ήδη έχει γίνει μια άτυπη κουβέντα για τον μεγαλύτερο χώρο που διαθέτει ο Πανελλήνιος.
Σίγουρα δεν έχουμε την εμβέλεια του να πάμε σε ένα μεγάλο γήπεδο, καθώς ένας όχι πολύ γεμάτος χώρος δεν θα δημιουργήσει το ζεστό κλίμα που υπάρχει και το επιδιώκουμε. 
Είναι όμως κάτι που θα μελετήσουμε σοβαρά, ένας ενδιάμεσος χώρος, καθοριστικό στοιχείο για την επιλογή μας σαφώς είναι και η τοποθεσία να είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμη με τα μέσα μαζικής συγκοινωνίας.


*Όσον αφορά τον χρόνο* που αρκετοί σχολιάζουν ότι διαρκεί πολύ , θεωρώ ότι με τις υπάρχουσες συμμετοχές ήταν αδύνατον να τρέξει γρηγορότερα , καθώς ξεκινήσαμε κανονικά, απλά οι συμμετοχές οδήγησαν το event να κρατήσει 4 ώρες το πρωί και κατι παραπάνω από 6 ώρες το απόγευμα, με μόλις 1 ώρα διακοπή, άρα μιλάμε για πάνω από 10 ώρες αγώνα.
Από εκεί και πέρα τίθενται διάφορα ζητήματα, στο πως πρέπει να συμπυκνωθεί η διάρκεια σε maximum 5-6 ώρες.
Αυτό προϋποθέτει να περικοπούν κατηγορίες σωματικού βάρους , που ήδη είναι οι minimum, ή να περικοπούν εξολοκλήρου κάποιες κινήσεις, π.χ. Power Reps (Eπαναλήψεις).
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θέλουμε να αλλοιώσουμε τον χαρακτήρα του Atlas αλλά από την άλλη με άλλες 5-10 συμμετοχές στην παρούσα μορφή διεξαγωγής, του χρόνου θα τελειώσουμε στις 01:00.
Μια άλλη πρόταση που έχει πέσει στο τραπέζι είναι να γίνει διήμερο αγώνων, με τα όποια θέματα προκύπτουν με αυτό το σενάριο, καθώς δεν είναι εύκολο να σου αφιερωθεί μια αίθουσα για τρεις ημέρες (1 της προετοιμασίας του χώρου και 2 για το event)

Γενικά έχουμε κάποιον χρόνο να το σκεφτούμε και να το οργανώσουμε, μελετώντας παράλληλα και τις προτάσεις που θα τεθούν από τα μέλη και τους φίλους.

Αυτό που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα επιδιώκουμε , είναι να είναι *δωρεάν για όλους (διαγωνιζόμενους-θεατές),*χωρίς οποιαδήποτε επιβάρυνση, με όποια αναμνηστικά ενθύμια μπορούμε να παρέχουμε συμβολικά.

----------


## beefmeup

ετσι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

ετσι οπως εχω δει εγω τους χωρους απο ατλας σε ατλας χωρις να εχω παραβρεθει σε ολα το (τονιζω) αυτο που φαινοταν οτι ειχε μεγαλυτερη απλα ηταν ο χωρος του ατλας 3 τωρα αποψη μου θα ηταν να μην καταργηθει καποια κατηγορια ετσι κιαλλιως μια φορα το χρονο γινεται (πολλα θελω) :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chro

Κάθε Άτλας γίνεται ολοένα και καλύτερο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αξιολογήσετε και θα λύσετε τα όποια επιμέρους μικροθέματα, καθώς γενικά είναι μία πολύ επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση. Εγώ από τη δική μου μεριά θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κάτι για το χρόνο καθώς μας απασχόλησε το εξής. Σημαντικό ρόλο για το χρόνο έχουν οι σπότερς. Πιο συγκεκριμένα τα άτομα που φορτώνουν κιλά. Χρειάζονται εθελοντές ώστε οι αλλαγές να γίνονται πολύ γρήγορα. Συγκεκριμένα χρειάζονται 6 άτομα ανά μία ώρα, για να ξεκουράζονται και να αλλάζουν γρήγορα κιλά. Οι σπότερ που επιβλέπουν κατά τη διάρκεια της εκτέλεσης της άσκησης πρέπει να είναι έμπειροι για την ασφάλεια των αθλητών. Ωστόσο στο φόρτωμα και ξεφόρτωμα των κιλών όλοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Δε χρειάζεται για παράδειγμα να πεθάνει ο Νασέρ και τα άλλα παιδιά απο την κούραση. Όσο μεγαλώνει το Άτλας τόσο θα πρέπει να αυξάνονται και οι εθελοντές, ειδικά σε μία διοργάνωση που είναι δωρεάν για όλους ο εθελοντισμός έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία.

----------


## chro

Το Άτλας όπως ξέρουμε είναι πάνω απ' όλα μία φιλική ερασιτεχνική διοργάνωση. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι είναι χαμηλού επιπέδου. Αποδείχθηκε το αντίθετο, ότι είναι υψηλού. Οι αθλητές της Ελληνικής αποστολής που συμμετείχαν στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα Powerlifting, έκαναν το βασικό τους τεστ στο Άτλας. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αντεπεξέλθουν πλήρως στις ανάγκες της διοργάνωσης, χωρίς να ακυρωθεί κανένας εκ των αθλητών. Το κλίμα ο ανταγωνισμός , η ένταση είναι παρόμοια διοργάνωσης υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Όντας ευτυχισμένος και ανακουφισμένος που όλα πήγαν καλά, θέλω και πάλι να ευχαριστήσω τους διοργανωτές και όλους όσους βοηθούν στη διοργάνωση αυτή, για την καθοριστική βοήθεια που μας πρόσφεραν μέσα από αυτό το διαγωνισμό. Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί η ανοδική πορεία του θεσμού, παρά τις δυσκολίες που υπάρχουν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πραγματικά χαιρόμαστε που αυτός ο θεσμός ξεκίνησε σαν ιδέα και καθιερώθηκε και έδωσε την ευκαιρία  και την σπίθα σε πολύ σπουδαίους και αξιόλογους αθλητες να δοκιμάσουν τις δυνάμεις και αντοχές τους και να δωθεί το έναυσμα για την συνέχεια που έφεραν τεράστιες επιτυχίες για πρώτη συμμετοχή μάλιστα σε εξωτερικό

αλλα και χωρίς αθλητες και παράγοντες που βοήθησαν δεν θα υπήρχε αυτη η επιτυχία , όπως και η δική σου συμβολή Χρόνη ήταν καθοριστική και συγχαρητήρια για τις επιτυχίες σας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Nive

Να τα μας!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Ουάου, ωραίο φωτοteaser, μιλάμε για καλό σασπενς.....ωραίος Κώστα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Έρχεται....  :01. Wink:

----------


## procop

Να βγαλετε και κανα τιραντε οχι μονο κοντομανικα μπλουζακια :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Να βγαλετε και κανα τιραντε οχι μονο κοντομανικα μπλουζακια


Και μαγιό!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lila_1

βασικά θέλουμε περισσότερες small μπλουζες!

----------


## Muscleboss

Lila θα παίξεις;

----------


## lila_1

δε νομίζω, αλλά με έναν κουβά πρωτείνη δέχομαι να κάνω τον σπόττερ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Deal με κουβαδάκι 2lb whey blend  :01. Wink: 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

ασε ρε Πανο που θα δωσουμε κ κουβαδακι πρωτεινη στην λιλα...κανα περιτυλιγμα μεταχειρισμενης σοκολατας κ πολυ ειναι :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

εχουμε την ημερομηνια της διεξαγωγης?

----------


## PanosDanis

Οπως διαβασα, στο max rep αν επιλεξω μονο μια κατηγορια δεν υπαρχει κατηγορια κιλων ετσι;

----------


## procop

Παντως αννυπαρχει περιθωριο χρονου, στις μαξ καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχουν κατηγοριες...και μιας και ειμαστε ββ φορουμ το bench arching να μην γινεται δεκτο οπως στα πρωτα atlas 

Θενκς

----------


## vaggan

> Παντως αννυπαρχει περιθωριο χρονου, στις μαξ καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχουν κατηγοριες...και μιας και ειμαστε ββ φορουμ το bench arching να μην γινεται δεκτο οπως στα πρωτα atlas 
> 
> Θενκς


πιστευω πως δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει διαχωρισμος κατηγοριας μπες μεσα και παρε αυτο που μπορεις ακομα και οι κατηγοριες βαρους δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο πχ 

ενας που ειναι 1,80 με 81 κιλα βαρος σαφως και μπορει να ειναι πιο αδυναμος απο εναν με 1,70 και 78 κιλα επειδη εχει χαμηλο αναστημα και ειναι πιο μπαζωμενος οποτε παλι οι κατηγοριες δεν ειναι πανακεια οποτε παρε μερος και σηκωσε αυτο που μπορεις καλα για το αρτσινγκ απλα τραγικο συμφωνω

----------


## lila_1

εφόσον δεν θέλετε να βάλετε κατηγορίες βάρους, το πιο δικαιο θα ταν να χρησιμοποιήσετε wilks για να βγάλετε τους νικητές.



http://wilkscalculator.com/

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

1. Γιατί να μην υπάρχουν κατηγορίες κιλών....Σε όλα τα αθλήματα υπάρχουν ακόμα και στο bodybuilding αν δεν κάνω λάθος....Αν και με το wilks που πρότεινε η lila συμφωνώ....
2. Με το arching στον πάγκο γτ διαφωνείτε? Μειώνει το ROM ok αλλά κάνει και πιο ασφαλή την κίνηση αν τραβήξεις τους ώμους πίσω....άμα κάνουν όλοι arch εκεί δεν υπάρχει θέμα...παίζουν όλοι επί ίσοις όροις....Αν κάποιος δεν δουλεύει το arch είναι δικό του θέμα....Είναι σαν να πάω εγώ και να πώ όλα τα squat ATG και όχι ίσα να σπάει παράλληλο....

----------


## vaggan

> 1. Γιατί να μην υπάρχουν κατηγορίες κιλών....Σε όλα τα αθλήματα υπάρχουν ακόμα και στο bodybuilding αν δεν κάνω λάθος....Αν και με το wilks που πρότεινε η lila συμφωνώ....
> 2. Με το arching στον πάγκο γτ διαφωνείτε? Μειώνει το ROM ok αλλά κάνει και πιο ασφαλή την κίνηση αν τραβήξεις τους ώμους πίσω....άμα κάνουν όλοι arch εκεί δεν υπάρχει θέμα...παίζουν όλοι επί ίσοις όροις....Αν κάποιος δεν δουλεύει το arch είναι δικό του θέμα....Είναι σαν να πάω εγώ και να πώ όλα τα squat ATG και όχι ίσα να σπάει παράλληλο....


εσυ θεωρεις τωρα αν καποιος εχει κατι χερια σε εκταση μια σταλια και κανει και αρτσινγκ οτι κανει παγκο??εγω παντως οχι το αρρσινγκ ειναι φουλ κλεψιμο απλα το εχουν εξευγενισει και το λενε αρτσινγκ :01. Mr. Green: απο εκει και περα κλαιν εφοσον ξερω οτι γινεται ειναι ιτς απ του μι αν θα συμμετασχω η οχι η κανεις κινησεις σε ολο το ευρος η κοροιδευεις τον κοσμο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Συμφωνω με vaggan στο arch των κοντων...ειναι τραζικ η φαση.

Σα να κανει ο flex lewis arch στο bp ενα πραμα...ROM απ'τα LIDL

----------


## lila_1

Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες στο PL είτε μας αρέσουν είτε όχι. 
Κανένα άθλημα δεν έχει 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά για κοντούς και ψηλούς. Αν ήταν έτσι να έχουμε κατηγορίες ύψους, αναλογιών και δε συμμαζεύεται.
 Επίσης ο πάγκος θέλει pause.



Είπα και πίσω



> εφόσον δεν θέλετε να βάλετε κατηγορίες βάρους, το πιο δικαιο θα ταν να χρησιμοποιήσετε wilks για να βγάλετε τους νικητές.
> 
> 
> 
> http://wilkscalculator.com/

----------


## vaggan

ρε φιλε ετσι ημαρτον κοντος και αρτσινγκ αντε τραβα κλεψε και καμια εκκλησια ναουμε^κατηγοριες παλι ειναι λαθος να βγαινουν σε συναρτηση ΜΟΝΟ με το βαρος αλλα δεν γραφω αλλο γιατι θα γινω γραφικος θα αρκεστω στο οτι ειναι πολυ χρονοβορες και κουραστικες χωρις να μπω στο για ποιον αλλο λογο ειναι λαθος. κανονες ξε κανονες το αρτσινγκ ειναι φαιδρο απο εκει και περα ειπαμε απο την στιγμη που γνωριζεις τους κανονες ειναι στη δικη σου θεληση αν θα αγωνιστεις αρκει μετα να μην αρχισεις την κλαψα γιαυτο μπαινεις μεσα και οτι κανεις

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αλλά εγώ που τα χω κάνει και τα δύο....Δεν είχα τρομερή διαφορά... 110kg με φλατ μπακ 115 grinder με arching...και είμαι και κοντός...Αν δεν έχεις την δύναμη να πας τα κιλά...και arching μέχρι τα αυτιά να κάνεις δεν θα κάνει τρελή διαφορά....

Αυτό που θα σου δώσει τρελή διαφορά είναι το άνοιγμα των χεριών σε ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ με το arching....Με τέρμα ανοιχτά χέρια και τρελό arch μειώνεις τραγικά το ROM

Η δύναμη είναι δύναμη....Connor Lutz....75kg 187,5kg πάγκο...και πείτε ότι κάνει arch ή είναι κοντός  :01. Razz:  Πιστέψε με το άρτσινγκ ΄γίνεται πρώτον για σταθερότητα και μετά για να μειώσεις το ROM....

Προσωπικά θεωρώ αποδεκτό το άρτσινγκ και χρειάζεται pause, όχι TNG και κοπάνημα στο στήθος....Προσωπική άποψη από κάποιον που τα χει κάνει και τα δύο....

Don't knock it till you try it

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σας παιδια, απλά να ξεχωρίσετε καποια πραγματα, ότι εμείς μπορεί να μην το κάνουμε αμιγώς Powerlifting, καθώς πλεον υπάρχουν αρκετες διοργανώσεις από την στιγμή που ξεκινήσαμε εμείς το ΑΤΛΑΣ, εμεις μπορεί να το κάνουμε περισσότερο bbstyle, ειδικά στις επαναλήψεις, με μονόζυγα, βυθίσεις με βαρος κτλ...
Μην κολλάτε στο γεγονός οτι θα πάμε υποχρεωτικά παγκο-αρσεις-σκουωτ.
Λιγη υπομονή να φιξαριστούν καποια θέματα, αλλά ως προς τις κινήσεις μην θεωρήσετε τίποτα δεδομένο.
Παρόλα αυτα γραφετε τις απόψεις σας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οπως διαβασα, στο max rep αν επιλεξω μονο μια κατηγορια δεν υπαρχει κατηγορια κιλων ετσι;


Φιλε δεν εχουμε ανακοινωσει ακόμη τιποτα, μην σε μπερδευει η προηγούμενη διοργανωση του 2015.

----------


## beefmeup

> Οπως διαβασα, στο max rep αν επιλεξω μονο μια κατηγορια δεν υπαρχει κατηγορια κιλων ετσι;


παιδια, δεν εχει ανακοινωθει ακομα τπτ επισημο για κατηγοριες κλπ, κλπ..
η μονες επισημες ανακοινωσεις για ολα αυτα καθως κ για τον διαγωνισμο τον ιδιο ειναι απο εδω μεσα, κ φυσικα μετα μπορουν να αναδημοσιευτουν οπουδηποτε.
οποτε *αν δεν εχει ανακοινωθει εδω μεσα*, δεν ισχυει 100% :03. Thumb up: 
αυτο για να μην υπαρξουν παρεξηγησεις.

----------


## procop

> εσυ θεωρεις τωρα αν καποιος εχει κατι χερια σε εκταση μια σταλια και κανει και αρτσινγκ οτι κανει παγκο??εγω παντως οχι το αρρσινγκ ειναι φουλ κλεψιμο απλα το εχουν εξευγενισει και το λενε αρτσινγκαπο εκει και περα κλαιν εφοσον ξερω οτι γινεται ειναι ιτς απ του μι αν θα συμμετασχω η οχι η κανεις κινησεις σε ολο το ευρος η κοροιδευεις τον κοσμο


Σωστος..

Σε αυτο που λεει ο φιλος οπου υπαρχει θεληση
Απλα τα παιδια που κανουν pl το δουλευουν αυτο ολο το χρονο
Ενας που ασχολεται περισσοτερο με ββ δεν το δουλευει, και δεν μπορει ν προσαρμοσει την προπονηση του και να φτασει σε καλο επιπεδο γρηγορα κςι απλα να παρει μερος

Σιγουρα ενα μικρο αρτσινγκ που ερχεται σφιγκοντας και τους πισω δελτ πανω στον παγκο ειναι οκ, αλλα κατι τρελα αρτσινγκ που κειωνουν το ρομ σε μια παλαμη ειναι απλα κλεψιμο, κςι οπως ειπε καποιος αφορουν το pl 
Επειδη εδω ειναι καπως διαφορετικα, θεωρω αδικο να επιτραπουν οι κανονες pl ...αλλωστε δεν κανουμε pl

Τεσπα, στο τελος μαζευομαστε να περασουμε καλα και αυτο εχει σημασια :02. Welcome:

----------


## strong(er)

Είχα μια αγωνία αν θα γίνει το ατλας μέσα στο 16',όσο για κατηγορίες και κιλα  η φόρμουλα που ποσταρε η λιλά είναι το πιο σωστό και δίκαιο .
Θα περιμένουμε την επίσημη ενημέρωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν θα γίνει παιδια, αρχες του 2017.
2016 δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τρέξει καθως υπάρχουν διαδικαστικά σε εκκρεμότητα.
Για τα υπόλοιπα θα ενημερωθείτε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KOSTASM1

> Γεια σας παιδια, απλά να ξεχωρίσετε καποια πραγματα, ότι εμείς μπορεί να μην το κάνουμε αμιγώς Powerlifting, καθώς πλεον υπάρχουν αρκετες διοργανώσεις από την στιγμή που ξεκινήσαμε εμείς το ΑΤΛΑΣ, εμεις μπορεί να το κάνουμε περισσότερο bbstyle, ειδικά στις επαναλήψεις, με μονόζυγα, βυθίσεις με βαρος κτλ...
> Μην κολλάτε στο γεγονός οτι θα πάμε υποχρεωτικά παγκο-αρσεις-σκουωτ.
> Λιγη υπομονή να φιξαριστούν καποια θέματα, αλλά ως προς τις κινήσεις μην θεωρήσετε τίποτα δεδομένο.
> Παρόλα αυτα γραφετε τις απόψεις σας.


Πολυ σωστος,πιστευω οτι οι ασκησεις δεν πρεπει να περιοριζονται μονο στις 3 υπαρχουν και αλλες ασκησεις που θα εδιναν και αλλο ενδιαφερον στη διοργανωση οπως πχ καμψεις δικεφαλων με μπαρα,που υπαρχουν ηδη αρκετοι διαγωνισμοι στο εξωτερικο.φυσικα αν προστεθουν πολλες ασκησεις η διαρκεια της διοργανωσης μπορει να κρατησει πολυ,ωστοσο πιστευω ειναι αρκετα καλη η σκεψη να προστεθουν και αλλες ασκησεις και να μην γινει μονο αμιγως powerlifting διαγωνισμος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και θεωρώ ότι η διοργάνωση απο ένα χώρο που  προωθεί το ββ όπως το φόρουμ λογικό είναι να ξεφεύγει απο το κατεστημένο των καθαρα παουερ λίφτινκ ασκήσεων , που και αυτες είναι στην προπονητική του ββ αλλα όχι οι μόνες 
και πιστευω έτσι θα το χαρούν περισσότεροι

----------


## NASSER

Αναμένουμε ανακοίνωση για το 5ο Άτλας  :01. Smile:

----------


## procop

?????

----------


## KOSTASM1

Εχουμε καμια ενημερωση?

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλησπέρα.
Είχαμε μια ακύρωση χώρου, ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να διατεθεί πριν τον Ιούνιο και κοιτάζουμε κάποιες εναλλακτικές.
Θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά οταν υπάρχει καποια εξέλιξη

----------


## KOSTASM1

Παει και ο Ιουνιος...

----------

